# fighting facism



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Let's see how ignorant and bigoted the average uk citizen is, ready?

Go!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Today "britain first" came to my town promoting its facist racist agendas. That is a step too far for my liking. Lucky for them the girl giving out the leaflets didn't bump into me, and I only found out a few hours after.
> 
> Basically, Britain first is getting quite a calling around the south east especially East Kent which is MY ground. And to be quite honest I ain't ****ing having it.
> 
> ...


I thought they were just a facebook group that made pictures for it not an actual group. I'm a big believer in everyone's entitled to their opinion aslong as its given properly. If you don't like what they say mate they ain't making u listen. Aslong as its peaceful and just using words there's no harm what so ever.

They think their group is right,you think your group is right. Whoever believes which side will listen to that group. Only political parties will ever make a super change to the country and they ain't running in the election race so u got no fear. Let them hand their leaflets out, you go hand yours out the day after job done.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Today "britain first" came to my town promoting its facist racist agendas. That is a step too far for my liking. Lucky for them the girl giving out the leaflets didn't bump into me, and I only found out a few hours after.


Why? What would you have done to her?

This thread sounds like- "Hey guys, you want to message me and plan some crimes we can commit together?" Lol, wtf.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Divide and conquer.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> (UK against facism) you'll hear plenty about us soon mark my words


UKAF - same sht, different shirt.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> UKAF - same sht, different shirt.


Same ****? No mate, wanting to stamp out racism, facism and show people the truth rather than sit back and let people be brainwashed is not the same.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Same ****? No mate, wanting to stamp out racism, facism and show people the truth rather than sit back and let people be brainwashed is not the same.


Show people the truth by violently assaulting anyone you don't agree with? Why not let them speak so people can make up their own mind? You seem a little fascist to me.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I thought they were just a facebook group that made pictures for it not an actual group. I'm a big believer in everyone's entitled to their opinion aslong as its given properly. If you don't like what they say mate they ain't making u listen. Aslong as its peaceful and just using words there's no harm what so ever.
> 
> They think their group is right,you think your group is right. Whoever believes which side will listen to that group. Only political parties will ever make a super change to the country and they ain't running in the election race so u got no fear. Let them hand their leaflets out, you go hand yours out the day after job done.


No they are not just a Facebook group they are building up a ****ing army and parade around like the bloody military, marching down muslim/foreign areas with megaphones stiring up hatred, this is just the start, I just think with every negative for e should be a positive to balance the equation a little


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Show people the truth by violently assaulting anyone you don't agree with? Why not let them speak so people can make up their own mind? You seem a little fascist to me.


Who said anything about violent assault?

Let them speak? **** off.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Same ****? No mate, wanting to stamp out racism, facism and show people the truth rather than sit back and let people be brainwashed is not the same.


Yes mate, same intolerant bigotted violant attitude, its simply the asian muslim version of a football firm, same as britain first is the white working class team, always amases me the loony left sandle munchers wont belive their boys like a fight just for fun.

Police friend of mine says its always ukaf that starts any violence (we've had several demos in Sheffield, Rotherham) and are the bigger cause for concern.

Same sht, diffefent shirt


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe tekkers it would be better to petition your MPs to work on immigration and integration policies as they seem the cause of the issue.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Maybe tekkers it would be better to petition your MPs to work on immigration and integration policies as they seem the cause of the issue.


Ukaf way is intimidate him and throw bottles at him, much more effective


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's funny how any group that wants to protect this country is labelled racist.Only in this country can you be called racist for being patriotic.Can't even fly the Union Jack incase it 'offends' someone.It's a fvcking joke


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Can someone tell me what Margate skins is or are?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

freddee said:


> Can someone tell me what Margate skins is or are?


Skinheads from Margate


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's funny how any group that wants to protect this country is labelled racist.Only in this country can you be called racist for being patriotic.Can't even fly the Union Jack incase it 'offends' someone.It's a fvcking joke


x1


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

cant get my head around this, so these skinheads are against a right wing group? I am not in to this, This is England bolox that skinheads were nice until the Falklands, I am almost 53 now and remember them being linked with right wing ideology far earlier than that??? just sounds like someone who stole the fashion like so many gays did a decade or so back??!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

UKAF against facism aslong as it comes from white british people.

As has been said mabey youd be better focusing on helping intigration from minortaties thats were a lot of the problems stem from


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Today "britain first" came to my town promoting its facist racist agendas. That is a step too far for my liking. Lucky for them the girl giving out the leaflets didn't bump into me, and I only found out a few hours after.
> 
> Basically, Britain first is getting quite a calling around the south east especially East Kent which is MY ground. And to be quite honest I ain't ****ing having it.
> 
> ...


What's the alternative? Because last week where i live Gay Pride was out, with open-sided lorries of **** in thongs thrusting their crotches towards children.

Apparently this is completely normal and i'm a homophobe for not approving.

I'd rather live in a 'facist' state, to be honest.

Having said that, these 'Britain for British' parties are an absolute joke. Britain is 3 countries, two of which hate England and have totally different cultures, yet we have parties claiming a Brit is an actual thing instead of a made-up term.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Good luck mate,I've been involved in anti fascism for awhile up here in Scotland.

You can't give these ****ers an inch or a platform for their bile,they've got to be met head on with a language their thick heads understand.

I've got frustrated with the Antifa movement at times as can be taken over by middle class teachers and students who just want to stand shouting their slogans,waving their banners and then get back on the bus to head home for some pasta pesto with ciabatta bread in their comfy house.

**** that though,you've got to take it to the racist tramps, that's always been my belief,No Pasaran!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

****in hell tekkers, so this is this weeks life changing decision. What will next weeks be 'save the gays' - Dont mean to be negative but WTF is wrong with u? One day u r a justin bieber spice boy then a few handfuls of dbol later

Skinhead

Burger muncher

Caravan

Self sufficient living

Not paying tax to 'the man'

vegetarianism

No more burgers

now anti racist anti fascist demonstrator

I honestly think gear has addled your brain mate, u should seek help immediately.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Good post man. All these 'Britain first' low lives much like other fundamentally fascist groups seem to have absolutely no idea that by defending 'their' culture from those evil muslims and other minority groups (since that's what this is about) they're actually defending the antiquity of entirely foreign (predominantly roman and saxony) culture that has nothing to do with their indigenous pagan heritage.

So called 'English culture' became a melting pot of foreign influences and settlements long before the apparent 'culprits' of present day multiculturalism. The pervading secularism is simply undergoing another radical transition it appears.

This is what makes me laugh about such groups - they know **** all about their own culture and anyone who's life actually amount to something worthwhile can see they're just attempting to give themselves some importance because no one else will and venting out frustrations due to their own shortcomings and ****-ups in life on others, rather than growing a pair and accepting their failures are their own, not any one else's.

If they were successful in life they wouldn't care less about making such mountains out of mole hills every time the daily star reports.

And if they're going to play the patriot, they should at least learn about their own indigenous roots first, so they know what it is they're actually supposed to be trying to defend ffs 

Morons.

Rant /


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ukaf are as much a set of cvnts as anyone else, they broke my pals jaw when he walked through an edl march.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Good post man. All these 'Britain first' low lives much like other fundamentally fascist groups seem to have absolutely no idea that by defending 'their' culture from those evil muslims and other minority groups (since that's what this is about) they're actually defending the antiquity of entirely foreign (predominantly roman and saxony) culture that has nothing to do with their indigenous pagan heritage.
> 
> So called 'English culture' became a melting pot of foreign influences and settlements long before the apparent 'culprits' of present day multiculturalism. The pervading secularism is simply undergoing another radical transition it appears.
> 
> ...


They're called 'Britain first'. Britain was only founded in 1707 so not too sure what romans/saxons have to do with it


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> They're called 'Britain first'. Britain was only founded in 1707 so not too sure what romans/saxons have to do with it


They're basically racists who are too scared to say they're racist. Like Nick Griffin.

He wants a WHITE Britain, not a 'British' Britain, but he lacks the stones to actually come out and say it. I saw one BNP candidate say on Twitter that he knew Jews were a huge problem but he will keep referring to them as 'Zionists' because to call them what they are is 'political suicide'. How noble of them.

What true 'racists' want is a return to homogenous society - white Europe, asians in Asia, blacks in Africa etc. There is nothing wrong with this premise in my opinion - all this 'multiculturalism' is a load of total nonsense anyway. Just because you can go into an asian shop to buy some cigs does not mean that we're multicultural. People stick to their own by and large, and that is fact. Forcing people to integrate is what causes tension and violence.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> They're called 'Britain first'. Britain was only founded in 1707 so not too sure what romans/saxons have to do with it


It's about defending 'heritage' which is what, except the dregs of Roman culture, anyway?

lol Point is these people complain about foreign invasion, when 'invasions' have been happening for centuries. There's nothing, absolutely nothing unique, or extraordinarily 'evil' about having minority groups.

If it's about not earning enough money to go on holiday to magaluf and get drunk more often, then perhaps the problem lies with banks and their bizarre tendency to let coke head gambling addicts speculate using everyones had earned money. No skin off their noses though (oh wait....), it's the working class coerced into these groups that suffer, regardless of which side of the paradigm they support. As someone else said, divide and conquer.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

No point in using the 'culture' card now since you haven't actually had one of your own for a thousand years or so, so we might as well cut to the chase and admit what these groups are really about:



jason7474utd said:


> UKAF against facism aslong as it comes from *white british people*.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

If only people spoke what they really thought. Different cultures cant live amongst each other. I dont think people should stand their shouting their beliefs (including religion) . If I want to join SKY I dont join with the bloke pestering people on a stall in Merry Hill shoping centre . . I phone them from home and ask details.

Get rid of them all is my opinion and I give no **** who don't agree with me. I dont preach, its simply my view. You cant ignore or ban the aposing view as the OT will offend people to.

We are primarily hear for bodybuilding in the Uk. Not slander the patriotic.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Sigma hit it on the head.

These guys are mostly failures,who feel letdown and marginalised,so they're easily manipulated by these groups of fascists.

It's all a big mess.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Sigma said:


> It's about defending 'heritage' which is what, except the dregs of Roman culture, anyway?
> 
> lol Point is these people complain about foreign invasion, when 'invasions' have been happening for centuries. There's nothing, absolutely nothing unique, or extraordinarily 'evil' about having minority groups.
> 
> If it's about not earning enough money to go on holiday to magaluf and get drunk more often, then perhaps the problem lies with banks and their bizarre tendency to let coke head gambling addicts speculate using everyones had earned money. No skin off their noses though (oh wait....), it's the working class coerced into these groups that suffer, regardless of which side of the paradigm they support. As someone else said, divide and conquer.


White people aren't Roman, they're Germanic. German barbarians helped bring down their empire. Germanic culture is not Roman culture.

But there is confusion in these pro-England/Britain groups because they're basing their ideas on Nationalism and not Racialism. National lines are totally arbitrary and constructed so basically they're barking up the completely wrong tree. That's why the excuse of 'well our forebears came here from elsewhere' is always thrown at them. That in itself is a silly argument though, once a people are settled that land becomes theirs. If you go back far enough everyone is from somewhere else, but that doesn't change the cultural element of the argument.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sigma said:


> It's about defending 'heritage' which is what, except the dregs of Roman culture, anyway?
> 
> lol Point is these people complain about foreign invasion, when 'invasions' have been happening for centuries. There's nothing, absolutely nothing unique, or extraordinarily 'evil' about having minority groups.
> 
> If it's about not earning enough money to go on holiday to magaluf and get drunk more often, then perhaps the problem lies with banks and their bizarre tendency to let coke head gambling addicts speculate using everyones had earned money. No skin off their noses though (oh wait....), it's the working class coerced into these groups that suffer, regardless of which side of the paradigm they support. As someone else said, divide and conquer.


British heritage I assume due to their name which is only from 1707 as said.

Yeah theres nothing unusual about invasions, theres nothing unusual about defending invasions either lol. Not sticking up for these anyway, they're just stealing ukip votes. Didn't realise they wanted to go into politics lol.

Coke head gambling addicts speculate? Lol what? If they speculate they aren't using anyones hard earned money


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deasy said:


> Sigma hit it on the head.
> 
> These guys are mostly failures,who feel letdown and marginalised,so they're easily manipulated by these groups of fascists.
> 
> It's all a big mess.


They're trying to give themselves some importance because no one else will. So sad they have to degrade themselves :no: Why not just join WWF or volunteer to work in a care home if you want to give yourself importance and be productive about it. It's actually less strenuous and exhausting to be helpful than be hateful.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Sigma said:


> They're trying to give themselves some importance because no one else will. So sad they have to degrade themselves :no: Why not just join WWF or volunteer to work in a care home if you want to give yourself importance and be productive about it. It's actually less strenuous and exhausting to be helpful than be hateful.


Agree 100%,it's a gigantic waste of your life hating people because of perceived differences that don't really exist.

Some are beyond help but many could be turned away from racism if they're caught and educated early enough.

We have it here in Scotland too when see young kids,barely 6 or 7,marching in orange flute bands having been taught religious bigotry by their parents,all you can think is poor little ones.

Same with these Britain first/EDL types,they pass it onto their kids and that's your next generation of fascists being prepped,it just perpetuates on and on..


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> They're basically racists who are too scared to say they're racist. Like Nick Griffin.
> 
> He wants a WHITE Britain, not a 'British' Britain, but he lacks the stones to actually come out and say it. I saw one BNP candidate say on Twitter that he knew Jews were a huge problem but he will keep referring to them as 'Zionists' because to call them what they are is 'political suicide'. How noble of them.
> 
> What true 'racists' want is a return to homogenous society - white Europe, asians in Asia, blacks in Africa etc. There is nothing wrong with this premise in my opinion - all this 'multiculturalism' is a load of total nonsense anyway. Just because you can go into an asian shop to buy some cigs does not mean that we're multicultural. People stick to their own by and large, and that is fact. Forcing people to integrate is what causes tension and violence.


I can distinguish between a Zionist and a Jew. I think Zionism is a political movement, you don't have to be Jewish to be a Zionist, and I'm not an anti-Semite in my view. Zionism is about control of resources, territory and psychologically of people- ultimate supremacy- I think the term was coined by one of the Rothchild descendants back in the 1800's - a rich aristocratic banker.

I think most people make the mistake of identifying Zionism as a sort of Jewish nationalism and pride, but there are many Jews that despise the Zionist movement for all the pain and destruction it has caused to not only gentiles but also Jews. Many Jews support the movement because they have been brainwashed into believing they have inherited an entitlement passed down to them from past atrocities, and many support it choosing to be oblivious of the fact that it is harming so many people including Judaism -unsurprisingly Jews are the most hated race on earth - and you said it yourself, it is because people are failing to distinguish between Zionism and Judaism, including yourself - Judaism takes the rap.

For example, in Israel, many Jewish land owners and farmers are dictated to by the Israeli government to grow exactly what they say - if they don't comply they suffer monetary penalties, loss of their home and land, or even brutalization from the military - these are Jews punishing Jews. I don't think Zionism is really any more inherent to Judaism than Nazism was to the German people. It makes a population that feels marginalized and victimized feel good and proud, sadly at the expense of others in many cases. You could apply this to Britain First, BNP, National Front, or any other such group


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Sigma said:


> No point in using the 'culture' card now since you haven't actually had one of your own for a thousand years or so, so we might as well cut to the chase and admit what these groups are really about:


Youc an do one you twigglet armed gimp. You pipe up with nonsens in any post like this youv allready admited in other threads your 20 tops who lived a sheltered life on mummy and daddys money with your fake bird and dads x1

Come back when youv lived in the real world for a bit chump


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Youc an do one you twigglet armed gimp. You pipe up with nonsens in any post like this youv allready admited in other threads your 20 tops who lived a sheltered life on mummy and daddys money with your fake bird and dads x1
> 
> Come back when youv lived in the real world for a bit chump


I live in the real world and what he said is spot on.

Fact you can't articulate a decent retort or rebuttal to his points is proof of that..


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Deasy said:


> I live in the real world and what he said is spot on.
> 
> Fact you can't articulate a decent retort or rebuttal to his points is proof of that..


Nope i just dont like the little twerp.

were talking about britain first been a facist group and how some how UKAF are a brilliant group trying to stop all the hate?

iv read a lot of what UKAF have to say and they only ever attack white british partys wever they be racist or not ie Britain first, the edl, bnp, ukip ect ect

when ever they are questioned about facism and racism coming from minorities they shy away from the subject and lets be honest in the real world it exsists racism from every one towards every one but groups like UKAF cherry pick what agendas they want to fight instead of takleing the real problem which in 99% of the cases is lack of integration and cultural seperation


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Our country is being taken over. And our goverment are to blame. The general public are to scared to stand up and voice what they really believe should be done.

Our schools are starting to teach English as a second language. The law is not to protect the english. We have street names in foreign names to make them feel at home. WTF.

We cant fly our own flag . . But they can ???.

My son at school was told his mom was a dirty pig (worst insult in Muslims) by 5 Muslims. My son told them to pis$ off. My sone got told off and made to apologise to them. The Muslim parents sed my son should be punished (they ment beaten up).

Didnt go down well at all with me. Went round their houses indervidualy and stoped it my self.

They hate us . . . But only work in large numbers. And now they have large numbers. We will all be [email protected]&ED soon folks.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

dallas said:


> Our country is being taken over. And our goverment are to blame. The general public are to scared to stand up and voice what they really believe should be done.
> 
> Our schools are starting to teach English as a second language. The law is not to protect the english. We have street names in foreign names to make them feel at home. WTF.
> 
> ...


You do realise that's a load of **** and this country is overwhelmingly white yes?

Good.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> If only people spoke what they really thought. Different cultures cant live amongst each other. I dont think people should stand their shouting their beliefs (including religion) . If I want to join SKY I dont join with the bloke pestering people on a stall in Merry Hill shoping centre . . I phone them from home and ask details.
> 
> Get rid of them all is my opinion and I give no **** who don't agree with me. I dont preach, its simply my view. You cant ignore or ban the aposing view as the OT will offend people to.
> 
> We are primarily hear for bodybuilding in the Uk. Not slander the patriotic.


Oh I thought I recognized your av....

you never explained what your mum was doing in your bedroom whilst you were making love to your wife? Why were you asking your mum about her titties anyway?? Do you think that's normal?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/female-training-information/271418-boobs-4.html

You are a strange one.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's funny how any group that wants to protect this country is labelled racist.Only in this country can you be called racist for being patriotic.Can't even fly the Union Jack incase it 'offends' someone.It's a fvcking joke


Sorry bro, you're a Nazi now for saying that, and have to be 'smashed' or something.  Loony lefties.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

freddee said:


> Can someone tell me what Margate skins is or are?


Him and his little mates dressing up in Ben Sherman gear, doctor martins and braces reliving the 80's (they probably weren't even born in that era).

Clowns.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dallas said:


> Our country is being taken over. And our goverment are to blame. The general public are to scared to stand up and voice what they really believe should be done.
> 
> Our schools are starting to teach English as a second language. The law is not to protect the english. We have street names in foreign names to make them feel at home. WTF.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.Sleepwalking in to an Islamic state.There's already no go areas for non muslims,most of us are eating halal and don't even realise.A primary school recently had 'No Whites Allowed' painted out the front.There's too much sh1t too even mention.It's funny how if you speak up against it you're racist......how can you be racist against a religion?There's white Muslims too and a lot of Sihks support Edl and other organisations.People need to wake up.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Today "britain first" came to my town promoting its facist racist agendas. That is a step too far for my liking. Lucky for them the girl giving out the leaflets didn't bump into me, and I only found out a few hours after.
> 
> Basically, Britain first is getting quite a calling around the south east especially East Kent which is MY ground. And to be quite honest I ain't ****ing having it.
> 
> ...


Democracy is an empty lie where the interests of the wealthy are protected. The elite get richer and the poor get poorer. WWIII is eminent....Its already opening on several fronts and will quickly ecsalate. All comms and electriclty will be gone. Havoc will ensue.

Only a ONE WORLD government that originates in the USA can save humanity. I for one am all for strong leadership and respect and equality for all religions and ethnicities. *BUT ONLY ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT WITH STRONG LEADERSHIP CAN ACHIEVE THIS! *

It is the future......I'm ready..................are you?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> White people aren't Roman, they're Germanic. German barbarians helped bring down their empire. Germanic culture is not Roman culture.
> 
> But there is confusion in these pro-England/Britain groups because they're basing their ideas on Nationalism and not Racialism. National lines are totally arbitrary and constructed so basically they're barking up the completely wrong tree. That's why the excuse of 'well our forebears came here from elsewhere' is always thrown at them. That in itself is a silly argument though, once a people are settled that land becomes theirs. If you go back far enough everyone is from somewhere else, but that doesn't change the cultural element of the argument.


True mate. I meant the Holy Roman Empire.

Well call me a hippy if you want but the way I see it, you can pave over acres of land with tarmac and claim it's yours, but that only means anyhting inside of peoples heads. Essentially the land, all of it, belongs to the planet and that's the only objective truth.

Also @IGotTekkers - mirin the lifestyle brah :thumb:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Coke head gambling addicts speculate? Lol what? If they speculate they aren't using anyones hard earned money


I doubt they're using their £multimillion bonuses for their fun and games when they help dip us into recession.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> You do realise that's a load of **** and this country is overwhelmingly white yes?
> 
> Good.


Is it fuuuck lol. Certainly won't be a 'white british' country for much longer. You don't see it as much because you're from Scotland, no1 wants to live up here lol


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Everyone's complaining about muslims "taking over" like you're so hard done by.

Do you ever hear black people moaning about being hung from trees, burnt alive, being sold into the slave trade?

There's no real issue here. Just people using muslims (most of who were born in this country) to blame everything on.

This **** doesn't happen in Spain. Can anyone guess how many ENGLISH people moved to spain last year? "taking over their country"

And to all the people going on about how the country is being taken over, one word, BENIDORM. Ever heard a spanish person complaining about it being taken over by english people?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

its the middle classes who make and introduce immigration policies.

Start moving immigrants into chelsea, notting hill and kensington...see how quickly the policies change.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Have not read the full thread as tilopics like this usually end in gutter. I will say though how amazed I am that people who hate facists and what they stand for respond with threats of violence and heavy handedness. This is a DEMOCRATIC country and as such affords us all the right to voice or opinion and political view (if we like them or not).

Making masked threats makes you just as bad as any right wing group.intact in my experience it seems the left wing are more militant and violent than anything that has been delivered by the right.

My personal belief and political stance is neutral but I see the fanatical left as the real cause of actual violence in this country. I could give numerous examples to back up my claim.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

ableton said:


> Everyone's complaining about muslims "taking over" like you're so hard done by.
> 
> Do you ever hear black people moaning about being hung from trees, burnt alive, being sold into the slave trade?
> 
> ...


*Net* migration figures for the UK (thousands)

212,000 people migrated to the UK in the year up to September 2013, far more than the 100,000 the government has promised to limit numbers to by 2015.

A continuing *fall in emigration* from Britain has contributed to the* rise* in the *net migration* figure, and the ONS said migrants from the latest EU entrants, Romania and Bulgaria, have added 14,000 to the figure before the lifting of transitional controls on 1 January.

This is the third consecutive quarter that the politically sensitive benchmark of net migration - the number coming to live in Britain for more than 12 months minus those leaving to live abroad for longer than 12 months - has *risen*.

The figures show that 532,000 people migrated to Britain in the year ending last September. The figure includes 60,000 more EU migrants and 25,000 migrants from the rest of the world compared with a year previously. More than 218,000 were students.

A total of 320,000 emigrants left Britain last year, 23,000 fewer than the previous year and the lowest level since 2008, when the number peaked at 427,000.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> *Net* migration figures for the UK (thousands)
> 
> 212,000 people migrated to the UK in the year up to September 2013, far more than the 100,000 the government has promised to limit numbers to by 2015.
> 
> ...


??


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

ableton said:


> ??


just showing that comparably **** all moved to spain from the uk lol

and edit: I hear a lot about black slaves etc lol


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> just showing that comparably **** all moved to spain from the uk lol
> 
> and edit: I hear a lot about black slaves etc lol




seems like the british are quite bad at "taking over countries" :/


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

ableton said:


> View attachment 154319
> 
> 
> seems like the british are quite bad at "taking over countries" :/


yeah you're right. Sorry I'm wrong, letting millions of eastern Europeans and millions of Muslims into the UK and then housing them close to eacother when they hate eachother is such a good idea, I wish id thought of it.

You must be right and theres no issue atall


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Youc an do one you twigglet armed gimp. You pipe up with nonsens in any post like this youv allready admited in other threads your 20 tops who lived a sheltered life on mummy and daddys money with your fake bird and dads x1
> 
> Come back when youv lived in the real world for a bit chump


Not a fake girlfriend and definitely my 4x4. And unlike some I do actually know how to keep a girlfriend.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Not a fake girlfriend and definitely my 4x4. And unlike some I do actually know how to keep a girlfriend.


Has your bird moved in yet sigma?

Whats your bird like, stats?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

ableton said:


> Everyone's complaining about muslims "taking over" like you're so hard done by.
> 
> Do you ever hear black people moaning about being hung from trees, burnt alive, being sold into the slave trade?
> 
> ...


**** doesnt happen in spain ? ever heard of the moor wars. Spanish killed thousnads of muslim invaders. The spanish hate muslims thats why you dont see many. A lot of the southern architecture is muslim ( think of the alhambra ). for so much muslim influence..where are they.?? They were all killed and hounded back to africa and eastern europe.

I have a small flat in spain, in a village called salobrena..there are very little english, and i speak spanish ( not fluent ), i have many spanish friends over there and they often invite us into their homes for dinner.

the reason spanish arnt concerned about english invading is because we have similar beliefs and tradition, spain is still a strict christian country.

and black people were enslaving their own kind way before we even discovered africa, black people invented slavery, but we only seem to remember whites enslaving blacks for some reason.

please note there is no opinion in my post, just facts.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Has your bird moved in yet sigma?
> 
> Whats your bird like, stats?


Go away.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> yeah you're right. Sorry I'm wrong, letting millions of eastern Europeans and millions of Muslims into the UK and then housing them close to eacother when they hate eachother is such a good idea, I wish id thought of it.
> 
> You must be right and theres no issue atall


There was no issue in the 50's when the government were forced to invite people to live here because english people refused to work. This is where it all started.



dann19900 said:


> yeah you're right. Sorry I'm wrong, letting millions of eastern Europeans and millions of Muslims into the UK and then housing them close to eacother when they hate eachother is such a good idea, I wish id thought of it.
> 
> You must be right and theres no issue atall


There was no issue in the 50's when the government were forced to invite people to live here because english people refused to work. This is where it all started.

We wouldn't have the country we have without immagrants


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

ableton said:


> There was no issue in the 50's when the government were forced to invite people to live here because english people refused to work. This is where it all started.
> 
> There was no issue in the 50's when the government were forced to invite people to live here because english people refused to work. This is where it all started.
> 
> We wouldn't have the country we have without immagrants


All immigrants came from the commonwealth then, don't really know enough about it to comment but I assume they were forced to adapt to UK culture back then or did a lot them not bother to learn English either? I don't remember hearing of any taxes being spent to make them feel all nice and feel at home, think the general idea was that they helped rebuild Britain not us paying for shiney expensive things for them

And yeah im well aware our country would be much different without immigrants lol.

Not sure what you mean re english people refusing to work:

The 1950s and 1960s saw a very low rate of unemployment (around 3 per cent on average) as a result of the "postwar boom"


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Why even bother with any of this???

Seriously? ...You ain't going to make a blind bit of difference to anything or anyone mate.

As others have said, decisions are made well above these protesting 'parties' heads, and your views and opinions are no considered when it matters lol

Your allowed to protest and voice your opinions so your left thinking you've changed things when you go to sleep at night...Do this plan of yours for 10 years and let us know what has changed...


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Humans are going to have to accept multiculturalism, national borders aren't even real, its one planet one species if we don't all get along and bury our aggressive and selfish nature we will go extinct, end of, it's either get along or perish...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No they are not just a Facebook group they are building up a ****ing army and parade around like the bloody military, marching down muslim/foreign areas with megaphones stiring up hatred, this is just the start, I just think with every negative for e should be a positive to balance the equation a little


Well then u march and raise awarness but as soon as a group just becomes known as trouble makers but not in the leauge of terrorists they lose all respect. I wish u all the best in spreading your veiw mate but aslong as the trouble making chavs join up who just want a punch up thats when all is lost.

One side will always win tho so its about who can recruit most followers.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Humans are going to have to accept multiculturalism, national borders aren't even real, its one planet one species if we don't all get along and bury our aggressive and selfish nature we will go extinct, end of, it's either get along or perish...


Well the first hundred thousand years has failed mate. Humans will never get along. There are those who learn to put up with change but others cant and its those who do the fighting.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Well the first hundred thousand years has failed mate. Humans will never get along. There are those who learn to put up with change but others cant and its those who do the fighting.


It will be the end of us I'm sure of it, what would an extraterrestrial species think of us if they looked in on us and saw us fighting over such petty things as race culture and who's 'country' it is, they would think we're idiots, because our hole race is born insane.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tl:dr

Has anyone agreed with teckers yet?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Go away.


Why

Interested to know the outcome of the thread you started


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

People are ok,religion is evil


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> People are ok,religion is evil


religion is made up by man, so inherently people are evil


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> People are ok,religion is evil


Well sed.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PD89 said:


> It will be the end of us I'm sure of it, what would an extraterrestrial species think of us if they looked in on us and saw us fighting over such petty things as race culture and who's 'country' it is, they would think we're idiots, because our hole race is born insane.


Well if an alien race came here they would be abit p1ssed off at the films we have made fighting and killing them lol. Humans are animals and will always fight over territory etc. The only way world peace will ever be achived is after the biggest war the world has ever seen and those who arent strong enough to survive die in their millions. One day it will happen. Wars dont concern two countries anymore it involves the whole world. All the talking they want to do will never help. Look at israel and palastien.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Well if an alien race came here they would be abit p1ssed off at the films we have made fighting and killing them lol. Humans are animals and will always fight over territory etc. The only way world peace will ever be achived is after the biggest war the world has ever seen and those who arent strong enough to survive die in their millions. One day it will happen. Wars dont concern two countries anymore it involves the whole world. All the talking they want to do will never help. Look at israel and palastien.







when the apes rise, race and religion wont matter.....


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Humans gon' human.

None of us are perfect  thats why i love ya'll regardless (nohomo)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> Humans gon' human.
> 
> None of us are perfect  thats why i love ya'll regardless (nohomo)


**** lol


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> **** lol


sssshhh keep it quiet


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Have not read the full thread as tilopics like this usually end in gutter. I will say though how amazed I am that people who hate facists and what they stand for respond with threats of violence and heavy handedness. This is a DEMOCRATIC country and as such affords us all the right to voice or opinion and political view (if we like them or not).
> 
> Making masked threats makes you just as bad as any right wing group.intact in my experience it seems the left wing are more militant and violent than anything that has been delivered by the right.
> 
> My personal belief and political stance is neutral but I see the fanatical left as the real cause of actual violence in this country. I could give numerous examples to back up my claim.


That's a good thing,tends to be violence is the only language fascists understand.

Personally I don't think the left is militant enough nowadays,need to get back to the days of AFA in my view..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> ****in hell tekkers, so this is this weeks life changing decision. What will next weeks be 'save the gays' - Dont mean to be negative but WTF is wrong with u? One day u r a justin bieber spice boy then a few handfuls of dbol later
> 
> Skinhead
> 
> ...


Disrespectful to his skinhead culture that


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Disrespectful to his skinhead culture that


your avi cracks me up everytime i see it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> your avi cracks me up everytime i see it


Thank you sir and may you have a pleasant day


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I can distinguish between a Zionist and a Jew. I think Zionism is a political movement, you don't have to be Jewish to be a Zionist, and I'm not an anti-Semite in my view. Zionism is about control of resources, territory and psychologically of people- ultimate supremacy- I think the term was coined by one of the Rothchild descendants back in the 1800's - a rich aristocratic banker.
> 
> I think most people make the mistake of identifying Zionism as a sort of Jewish nationalism and pride, but there are many Jews that despise the Zionist movement for all the pain and destruction it has caused to not only gentiles but also Jews. Many Jews support the movement because *they have been brainwashed* into believing they have inherited an entitlement passed down to them from past atrocities, and many support it choosing to be oblivious of the fact that it is harming so many people including Judaism -unsurprisingly Jews are the most hated race on earth - and you said it yourself, it is because people are failing to distinguish between Zionism and Judaism, including yourself - Judaism takes the rap.
> 
> For example, in Israel, many Jewish land owners and farmers are dictated to by the Israeli government to grow exactly what they say - if they don't comply they suffer monetary penalties, loss of their home and land, or even brutalization from the military - these are Jews punishing Jews. I don't think Zionism is really any more inherent to Judaism than Nazism was to the German people. It makes a population that feels marginalized and victimized feel good and proud, sadly at the expense of others in many cases. You could apply this to Britain First, BNP, National Front, or any other such group


I'm not failing to distinguish between Zionism & Judaism, you are. Judaism is inherently evil. To believe otherwise shows you know sweet fa about their holy books and teachings. Zionism is the result of Jewish pressure on government. I'll sit here and wait for the 'even though 99% of all Zionists/big corporation owners/government lobbyists are controlling the entire western world and just so happen to be Jewish, doesn't make it a Jewish problem.', because i know that's what you'll be thinking. Truth is Jews have been persecuted and exiled for thousands of years for a reason.

As for the bolded bit, the only 'brainwashing' they receive is the instruction of their holy books. Judaism says they are better than everyone else, it says we are mere swine, to be treated as animals, it says men of the Synagogue can rape children and take the wives of non-Jews. How this can be painted as anything other than abhorrent is beyond me.

People like you think belonging to a POLITICAL PARTY that wants to be a certain race and colour is evil, but an entire race of people who control everything you know including your government are merely persecuted by racism, and it's always everyone elses fault. The fact that you actually swallow the lies about millions of Jews being disgusted by Zionism shows that you're not ready for the truth yet.

Judaism SHOULD 'take the rap', because it IS at fault. Or are the instructions from their holy books fine? Or are you going to conveniently claim many don't even follow that specific portion of it anyway etc etc?

EVERYTHING you know is controlled by them. Everything. TV, media, newspapers, governments, air, sea, land, drinking water, munitions factories, the wars, pornography, the sexing up of children, censorship, internet spying. It ALL has a Jew behind it somewhere. But go ahead and brush it off as being merely a few bad eggs in the Jewish race who just so happened to 'make it'.



Sigma said:


> True mate. I meant the Holy Roman Empire.
> 
> Well call me a hippy if you want but the way I see it, you can pave over acres of land with tarmac and claim it's yours, but that only means anyhting inside of peoples heads. Essentially the land, all of it, belongs to the planet and that's the only objective truth.


Objective truth? From a human perspective, the land belongs to the councils who belong to the government who belong to the businesses who belong to the banks. THAT is the only objective truth from a human point of view. Being philosophical isn't helping anyone when faced with the reality of the situation.



ableton said:


> Everyone's complaining about muslims "taking over" like you're so hard done by.
> 
> Do you ever hear black people moaning about being hung from trees, burnt alive, being sold into the slave trade?
> 
> ...


Other people don't moan so you shouldn't moan. That's the premise of what you're saying? Such a weak point of view.

And most blacks were lynched for committing crimes. That's how they used to deal with it. I like how you conveniently forgot to mention the 1300 whites who were also lynched during the same period.

INB4 i get labelled a nazi, racist, fascist, intolerant etc etc because i dare to speak the uncomfortable truth!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> religion is made up by man, so inherently people are evil


Made up . . . . . :thumbup1: couldnt put it better myself.

Thats a whooooole nother thread rite there.

Maybe!

Well im out of this discussion now. Nothing will be solved folks.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

I for one find the dianabol man quite entertaining on youtube but this is verging on the ridiculous. kent is 'your ground' ?, last time I checked there was nearly 1.5 million people living in kent so how is your insignificant little self going to make the slightest bit of difference to anything or anyone :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Well against or for, you can't disagree, that they made a cracking uniform

Looks the fecking business


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ableton said:


> Everyone's complaining about muslims "taking over" like you're so hard done by.
> 
> Do you ever hear black people moaning about being hung from trees, burnt alive, being sold into the slave trade?
> 
> ...


But are the English people in Spain,trying to change the country to suit them?England is changing because of our weak Government.Do you think we could go to an Islamic country and start demanding non-halal meat or trying to convert them to Christianity?Gays and Christians get killed all the time plus women are second class citizens.Comparing English people in Spain is completely different.The Koran says that the whole world must be Muslim and all non-believers will burn in hellfire.I've seen young vulnerable lads being targeted in jail and being forced to convert.By the sounds of it you are very naive to what is actually happening.See how tolerant you are when you're kids or grandkids or their kids are living under Sharia law.It won't be long


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> But are the English people in Spain,trying to change the country to suit them?England is changing because of our weak Government.Do you think we could go to an Islamic country and start demanding non-halal meat or trying to convert them to Christianity?Gays and Christians get killed all the time plus women are second class citizens.Comparing English people in Spain is completely different.The Koran says that the whole world must be Muslim and all non-believers will burn in hellfire.I've seen young vulnerable lads being targeted in jail and being forced to convert.By the sounds of it you are very naive to what is actually happening.See how tolerant you are when you're kids or grandkids or their kids are living under Sharia law.It won't be long


You are insane if ever believe this country will be under sharia law.

The majority of Muslims who live here don't want sharia law,never mind anyone else,educate yourself ffs..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> You are insane if ever believe this country will be under sharia law.
> 
> The majority of Muslims who live here don't want sharia law,never mind anyone else,educate yourself ffs..


You're deluded my friend

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2587215/Sharia-Law-enshrined-British-legal-lawyers-guidelines-drawing-documents-according-Islamic-rules.html


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

If you actually think that sharia law will ever take over in this country,then there is no words to describe that level of lunacy..

Nobody wants it,so why would it ever come to pass?

Whoever has filled your head with that brainless rhetoric,you need to slap them..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7232661.stm


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

FelonE said:


> But are the English people in Spain,trying to change the country to suit them?England is changing because of our weak Government.Do you think we could go to an Islamic country and start demanding non-halal meat or trying to convert them to Christianity?Gays and Christians get killed all the time plus women are second class citizens.Comparing English people in Spain is completely different.The Koran says that the whole world must be Muslim and all non-believers will burn in hellfire.I've seen young vulnerable lads being targeted in jail and being forced to convert.By the sounds of it you are very naive to what is actually happening.See how tolerant you are when you're kids or grandkids or their kids are living under Sharia law.It won't be long


In answer to your first question, yes they are. Look at benidorm, as i said earlier... Been changed by english people, now it's practically english.

You can't say all muslims are the same. Good and bad in everyone.

Don't jehovah's witnesses go banging down people's doors, trying to force their religion on people too? Why is that not a problem?

Certain streets you walk down in london, especially in croydon, you can't walk for 5 seconds without being forced to listen to someone trying to convert you to their religion.

Muslims will never "take over" and it's about time the media stop trying to make the situation worse too


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

@IGotTekkers this thread was doomed from the start


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Deasy said:


> If you actually think that sharia law will ever take over in this country,then there is no words to describe that level of lunacy..
> 
> Nobody wants it,so why would it ever come to pass?
> 
> Whoever has filled your head with that brainless rhetoric,you need to slap them..


Amen!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're deluded my friend
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2587215/Sharia-Law-enshrined-British-legal-lawyers-guidelines-drawing-documents-according-Islamic-rules.html


You can't possibly use an article from the daily mail in a debate. Everyone knows they talk ****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ableton said:


> In answer to your first question, yes they are. Look at benidorm, as i said earlier... Been changed by english people, now it's practically english.
> 
> You can't say all muslims are the same. Good and bad in everyone.
> 
> ...


I never said all Muslims are the same but the Koran says everybody must follow Islam and anyone who doesn't will burn.Peaceful Muslims believe it too cos that's what the Koran says.The takeover is happening and it's people like you that are allowing it.Are Jehovas Witness committing terrorist acts like some Muslims though?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ableton said:


> You can't possibly use an article from the daily mail in a debate. Everyone knows they talk ****


I could get a million articles for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> If you actually think that sharia law will ever take over in this country,then there is no words to describe that level of lunacy..
> 
> Nobody wants it,so why would it ever come to pass?
> 
> Whoever has filled your head with that brainless rhetoric,you need to slap them..


Naive.There are Sharia courts active in this country now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/473888/Operation-Trojan-Horse-Muslims-target-schools-across-UK-in-Islamic-takeover-of-classrooms

http://www.thecommentator.com/article/3770/the_islamic_future_of_britain

Read the first 4 words of the second link.This is you


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Naive.There are Sharia courts active in this country now


Answer the question,will there ever be a scenario where it would take over a country like this where the majority,including most Muslims,don't want it?

You know the answer is no..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Answer the question,will there ever be a scenario where it would take over a country like this where the majority,including most Muslims,don't want it?
> 
> You know the answer is no..


Yes.Read the second link on my last post


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yes.Read the second link on my last post


Lol,you actually believe Muslims will be the majority population?

Honestly,how does the education system get away with failing people like you so badly?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Answer the question,will there ever be a scenario where it would take over a country like this where the majority,including most Muslims,don't want it?
> 
> You know the answer is no..


Exactly! The media are just trying to make muslims look bad!

Since 9-11 so many Imams have offered themselves for interviews, and held open houses at the mosques to allow people to see what values they hold. These events either are not covered at all by the media establishment or if they are the Muslim will get 5 seconds. to speak and then be over run by an anti-Muslim expert espousing falsehoods that will have 30 minutes to talk. Then the anti-muslim rethoric will be repeated over and over 24/7. It is hard to hear the voice of calm & reason and it doesn't make interesting "news"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Lol,you actually believe Muslims will be the majority population?
> 
> Honestly,how does the education system get away with failing people like you so badly?


Ok mate.You carry on walking around with your head in the clouds.You haven't got a clue


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ableton said:


> Exactly! The media are just trying to make muslims look bad!
> 
> Since 9-11 so many Imams have offered themselves for interviews, and held open houses at the mosques to allow people to see what values they hold. These events either are not covered at all by the media establishment or if they are the Muslim will get 5 seconds. to speak and then be over run by an anti-Muslim expert espousing falsehoods that will have 30 minutes to talk. Then the anti-muslim rethoric will be repeated over and over 24/7. It is hard to hear the voice of calm & reason and it doesn't make interesting "news"


See my last post.Applies to you too


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

FelonE said:


> See my last post.Applies to you too


http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/154/912/berneydidnotread.gif


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ableton said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/154/912/berneydidnotread.gif


Very imaginative,well done


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> If you actually think that sharia law will ever take over in this country,then there is no words to describe that level of lunacy..
> 
> Nobody wants it,so why would it ever come to pass?
> 
> Whoever has filled your head with that brainless rhetoric,you need to slap them..


Its self perpetuating mate, by the time you realise you're wrong it will be too late.

Also slightly less insults go a long way to getting your point across


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Its self perpetuating mate, by the time you realise you're wrong it will be too late.
> 
> Also slightly less insults go a long way to getting your point across


It's never going to happen though,it's a completely unrealistic scenario devised by right wing loonys as a scare story for their captive audience of disenfranchised working class white males who need someone to blame..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

How would anyone reading this thread know that Muslims won't become the majority of the UK population in the future? They can't see the future to know.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> How would anyone reading this thread know that Muslims won't become the majority of the UK population in the future? They can't see the future to know.


Right wingers trotted that out about Asians and black people in the 60's and 70's,it was nonsense then and it's nonsense now.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ableton said:


> In answer to your first question, yes they are. Look at benidorm, as i said earlier... Been changed by english people, now it's practically english.
> 
> You can't say all muslims are the same. Good and bad in everyone.
> 
> ...


Benidorm is changed by English ppl but u can hadly compare that to the issue felonE is talking about. British people living in Spain are predominantly rude don't learn the language and are embarrassing to say the least however ..they Do pay for their homes, they pay taxes and if they still have homes in the uk too they pay dual taxes, they pay for their medical bills and they work. This is contributing to the economy and Infact Spain relies on it!!! ( even though it's still on its on ass) so although some areas are practically English it's a positive, the Brits are not crippling their health service or their education systems and they arnt given any handouts and we don't demand to build mosques... if you move to Spain and have no money ur on the streets or ur heading home. Simple. This is the difference.

I wouldn't say All Muslims are the same and I agree some ppl get tied up in that view but for those who are parading on the streets of London and Manchester ( because these are the ones iv witnessed) saying our British police should burn in hell, and we should follow THEIR views and religion and us white women should cover up....quite honestly they need shipping out. I'm happy to see anyone live in this country but if u don't like how we do things then leave.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Benidorm is changed by English ppl but u can hadly compare that to the issue felonE is talking about. British people living in Spain are predominantly rude don't learn the language and are embarrassing to say the least however ..they Do pay for their homes, they pay taxes and if they still have homes in the uk too they pay dual taxes, they pay for their medical bills and they work. This is contributing to the economy and Infact Spain relies on it!!! ( even though it's still on its on ass) so although some areas are practically English it's a positive, the Brits are not crippling their health service or their education systems and they arnt given any handouts and we don't demand to build mosques... if you move to Spain and have no money ur on the streets or ur heading home. Simple. This is the difference.
> 
> I wouldn't say All Muslims are the same and I agree some ppl get tied up in that view but for those who are parading on the streets of London and Manchester ( because these are the ones iv witnessed) saying our British police should burn in hell, and we should follow THEIR views and religion and us white women should cover up....quite honestly they need shipping out. I'm happy to see anyone live in this country but if u don't like how we do things then leave.


I agree with you there....

British people in spain are very rude and ignorant. Going into restaurants and ordering food in english, expecting people to understand them


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Deasy said:


> Right wingers trotted that out about Asians and black people in the 60's and 70's,it was nonsense then and it's nonsense now.


Less than half the people in London are white British now. They aren't the majority anymore. It wasn't like that in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Less than half the people in London are white British now. They aren't the majority anymore. It wasn't like that in the 60's and 70's.


Is that somehow a bad thing??

Overall the country as a whole is white and British,that'll never change.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

EVERYONE should watch this.At about 1.30 its relevance will become clear.............


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Deasy said:


> Is that somehow a bad thing??
> 
> Overall the country as a whole is white and British,that'll never change.


You are saying that with no proof to back it up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> It's never going to happen though,it's a completely unrealistic scenario devised by right wing loonys as a scare story for their captive audience of disenfranchised working class white males who need someone to blame..


There were 1.6 million Muslims in England and Wales in 2001, or 3 per cent of the population, according to the census. By 2011 the Muslim population had grown to 2.7 million people or 4.8 per cent of the population.Do you think it's not going to grow and grow?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Right wingers trotted that out about Asians and black people in the 60's and 70's,it was nonsense then and it's nonsense now.


Unless you live in London?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Is that somehow a bad thing??
> 
> *Overall the country as a whole is white and British,that'll never change*.


Wrong


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@saxondale talking to these is like telling Merkleman about Zyzz lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ableton said:


> I agree with you there....
> 
> British people in spain are very rude and ignorant. Going into restaurants and ordering food in english, expecting people to understand them


I know...but sometimes they get their 'polla and pollo' confused...and that can be funny


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wrong


Ok,if it helps you feel better,within two weeks we'll be a sharia state,every woman will wear a burka and all us white boys will be strung up by our baws on trees..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Ok,if it helps you feel better,within two weeks we'll be a sharia state,every woman will wear a burka and all us *white* boys will be strung up by our baws on trees..


Ok mate.You're right,I'm wrong.It's not about colour ffs


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok mate.You're right,I'm wrong.It's not about colour ffs


lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The fact you're even saying us 'White' boys shows you dont have a fvcking clue what you're talking about.It's about religion not colour you thick fvck


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Ok,if it helps you feel better,within two weeks we'll be a sharia state,every woman will wear a burka and all us white boys will be strung up by our baws on trees..


Sharia law is already used in the UK mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Sharia law is already used in the UK mate.


Are these people living in some little village somewhere lol


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Sharia law is already used in the UK mate.


So it is,in a tiny subsection of the Muslim community,rejected by most of the Muslims who live here.

I bet it never has and never will impact on your life..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> So it is,in a tiny subsection of the Muslim community,rejected by most of the Muslims who live here.
> 
> I bet it never has and never will impact on your life..


Unless I want to have a drink?

Unless I want to divorce my muslim wife?

Unless I want to enforce a debt?

Unless I want to lend money?

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Unless I want to have a drink?
> 
> Unless I want to divorce my muslim wife?
> 
> ...


So sharia law is stopping you going to the pub for a drink?lol.

No bother pal,it isn't stopping me so I'm away to have a few beers watching the boxing,enjoy


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

best sum up of religion -regardless of which one it is, they all have a similar theme.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> You are insane if ever believe this country will be under sharia law.
> 
> The majority of Muslims who live here don't want sharia law,never mind anyone else,educate yourself ffs..


if we don't the only reason will be the massive amount of eastern europeans we let in too who absolutely hate muslims. Maybe the op should work on that instead


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Overall the country as a whole is white and British,that'll never change.


You're so stupid its unreal, go and look at how fast 'white and british' is declining in this country, its a fact that we'll be a minority if nothing changes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Ok,if it helps you feel better,within two weeks we'll be a sharia state,every woman will wear a burka and all us white boys will be strung up by our baws on trees..


Nah burkas don't suit me


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Ok,if it helps you feel better,within two weeks we'll be a sharia state,every woman will wear a burka and all us white boys will be strung up by our baws on trees..


Never have I heard another white man call others "white boys" lol


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

@Deasy , not being funny mate but you live in scotland, its NOTHING like england

i also read its 2/3rds of london are immigrants now 

most people who are 'pro-immigration' live a sheltered life and like to feel more 'enlightened' from it, so they can look down on these 'racist scum'

these people also have a 'friend' who happens to be the only (insert non white) person in the area and is a cool guy, thats what they base their anti-racism on,

whereas the EDL, BNP etc have direct exposure to the mass muslim sh1tholes such as bradford, birmingham, parts of manchester, everywhere in london etc..

it just so happens the mass immigration and sh1t that comes with it affects the lower classes, which in turn get made out to be thick,retarded etc, alot of them are tbh, but there still correct and protesting is their only method of expressing the opinion!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> @Deasy , not being funny mate but you live in scotland, its NOTHING like england
> 
> i also read its 2/3rds of london are immigrants now
> 
> ...


Scotland has lots of immigrants,my grandparents were immigrants to this country.

A huge percentage of my daughters class at school are Eastern European,got a good few polish guys in my work too,what makes you think Scotland is immune from immigration?

I'm pro immigration and I've hardly led a sheltered life.

I was brought up in one of the most deprived towns in Scotland,an unemployment black spot and famous only because for a good few years it was the cheapest place in the whole of the uk to buy a house.

You can't blame people's environment for them being racist morons.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Scotland has lots of immigrants,my grandparents were immigrants to this country.
> 
> A huge percentage of my daughters class at school are Eastern European,got a good few polish guys in my work too,what makes you think Scotland is immune from immigration?
> 
> ...


you're asking why we don't think theres many immigrants in the most deprived town in Scotland (Britain)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Come to the Midlands. Its beautiful.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> you're asking why we don't think theres many immigrants in the most deprived town in Scotland (Britain)?


We've lots of immigrants here,always have,Asians,Italians,Irish like my family,polish.

Never been an issue.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

And Rotherham, Sheffield (Page Hall) and others - over run with Roma gypsies!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> We've lots of immigrants here,always have,Asians,Italians,Irish like my family,polish.
> 
> Never been an issue.


Truths out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Scotland has lots of immigrants,my grandparents were immigrants to this country.
> 
> A huge percentage of my daughters class at school are Eastern European,got a good few polish guys in my work too,what makes you think Scotland is immune from immigration?
> 
> ...


Are you fvcking stupid?Islam is a religion not a race


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Are you fvcking stupid?Islam is a religion not a race


Bigoted then,it comes from same irrational mentality,no difference in the mindset.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Scotland has lots of immigrants,my grandparents were immigrants to this country.
> 
> A huge percentage of my daughters class at school are Eastern European,got a good few polish guys in my work too,what makes you think Scotland is immune from immigration?
> 
> ...


im sure you have BUT have you ever lived in an area such as birmingham? theres immigration everywhere yes but scotland isnt as exposed to it imo, plus you scots dont take **** easily! if anything scotland is more pro EDL etc than any part of britain by nature, ive met loads of scots that love it and will defend it heavily even from being critised due to national pride etc..

tbh alot of these right wing groups arent against immigration as a concept, there against people coming here taking the ****, milking it dry, reproducing, taking up whole areas and turning it into a sh1thole, then demanding things be changed to suit them, the only people who benefit from immigration is the top class business owners from cheap labour and increased business opportunities,

who do you think will get rich when the NHS fails? a bunch of rich white guys who own medical companies etc..

at the expense of everyone at the bottom!


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> *But are the English people in Spain,trying to change the country to suit them?*England is changing because of our weak Government.Do you think we could go to an Islamic country and start demanding non-halal meat or trying to convert them to Christianity?Gays and Christians get killed all the time plus women are second class citizens.Comparing English people in Spain is completely different.The Koran says that the whole world must be Muslim and all non-believers will burn in hellfire.I've seen young vulnerable lads being targeted in jail and being forced to convert.By the sounds of it you are very naive to what is actually happening.See how tolerant you are when you're kids or grandkids or their kids are living under Sharia law.It won't be long


i'm guessing you've never been to benidorm then?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> im sure you have BUT have you ever lived in an area such as birmingham? theres immigration everywhere yes but scotland isnt as exposed to it imo, plus you scots dont take **** easily! if anything scotland is more pro EDL etc than any part of britain by nature, ive met loads of scots that love it and will defend it heavily even from being critised due to national pride etc..
> 
> tbh alot of these right wing groups arent against immigration as a concept, there against people coming here taking the ****, milking it dry, reproducing, taking up whole areas and turning it into a sh1thole, then demanding things be changed to suit them, the only people who benefit from immigration is the top class business owners from cheap labour and increased business opportunities,
> 
> ...


You could say same mate about alot of people who were born here,milking the system and reproducing without contributing anything to society.

You make a good point though,division between the working class and those immigrants who come here only benefits the rich sho exploit us both.

You and me have more in common with a polish plumber or Asian taxi driver than we do a rich Eton educated Tory oik.

Should be on the same side..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> i'm guessing you've never been to benidorm then?


Seen the program....same thing


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Truths out


What truth?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Deasy said:


> You could say same mate about alot of people who were born here,milking the system and reproducing without contributing anything to society.
> 
> You make a good point though,division between the working class and those immigrants who come here only benefits the rich sho exploit us both.
> 
> ...


ah yea theres plenty of lazy f11ckers who live here aswell! but bringing more in doesnt mean its okay,

australia have the best ideas, only the useful people can come, the rest can GTFO,

have a listen/watcg to some TV arguments from the old leader of the EDL on youtube, tommy robinson he destroys people with valid points and i personally think hes been paid off to go away!

yes hes rough around the edges but still has a brain and defending what he believes in!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> ah yea theres plenty of lazy f11ckers who live here aswell! but bringing more in doesnt mean its okay,
> 
> australia have the best ideas, only the useful people can come, the rest can GTFO,
> 
> ...


The majority of immigrants come here and work their balls off though,lots of cases in lower paid service jobs that many who come from here won't do..

Can't stereotype them all by a tiny minority of soft cases who see this country as an easy touch.

Most come here like my family did,to work hard and avail their family of the opportunities available here in education and such like that don't always get in their home countries.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Soooo many clueless ignoramuses in here.

So far we've learned:

Sharia Law is bad because you don't get to be an interest-slave.

It's not about race it's about religion, by someone that reads the Daily Mail.

It's not the Jews, it's the 'Zionists', despite Zionists being either Jews or controlled by Jews.

Muslims are going to take over the country, with their flip flops and gowns, because some rag says so.

Essentially, most of you are having your thinking done for you and are ****ing clueless.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> What truth?


Why your confusing immigration with islamification.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> Soooo many clueless ignoramuses in here.
> 
> So far we've learned:
> 
> ...


Lets ignore the parts that dont suit eh mate?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Why your confusing immigration with islamification.


Islamification is a myth.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> The majority of immigrants come here and work their balls off though,lots of cases in lower paid service jobs that many who come from here won't do..
> 
> Can't stereotype them all by a tiny minority of soft cases who see this country as an easy touch.
> 
> Most come here like my family did,to work hard and avail their family of the opportunities available here in education and such like that don't always get in their home countries.


Most dont mate, they stick to their ghetto.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Soooo many clueless ignoramuses in here.
> 
> So far we've learned:
> 
> ...


Bit racist mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Islamification is a myth.


Except it isnt. Sharia law is been forced on the indigenous population - that really is 'end of'


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Except it isnt. Sharia law is been forced on the indigenous population - that really is 'end of'


It isn't though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Islamification is a myth.


Lmao conversation ended


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> ah yea theres plenty of lazy f11ckers who live here aswell! but bringing more in doesnt mean its okay,
> 
> australia have the best ideas, only the useful people can come, the rest can GTFO,
> 
> ...


Tommy Robinson now works with an Islamic think tank and is a former supporter (like the EDL as an organisation) of Israel.

Israel makes white men angry at Muslims. White men now support the very people who are keeping them under a thumb, in their goal of destroying muslims in Palestine. Jew gets away with this because white man is thick as **** and can't see what's happening because he will shout and scream with his pitchfork at anything the media tells him to. Media which the Jew controls. It's beautifully simple, but even now you know you still won't believe it.

Conditioned is a good word. Most people need to have their thoughts prescribed because they'd probably explode if they had to do some lateral thinking.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> It isn't though.


Are you deliberately been obtuse?

Sharia law has been given equal and greater authority than UK/EU law in several areas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Deasy said:


> The majority of immigrants come here and work their balls off though,lots of cases in lower paid service jobs that many who come from here won't do..
> 
> Can't stereotype them all by a tiny minority of soft cases who see this country as an easy touch.
> 
> Most come here like my family did,to work hard and avail their family of the opportunities available here in education and such like that don't always get in their home countries.


Yeah but the foreign national who comes here and works there bollacks off, are purely exploited by the employer, who are probably paid 4/5 times less than in there home country.

Also why the hell should someone born within the uk, be labeled lazy, when they refuse to work for 0 pay and 0 hours work contracts.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> Tommy Robinson now works with an Islamic think tank and is a former supporter (like the EDL as an organisation) of Israel.
> 
> Israel makes white men angry at Muslims. White men now support the very people who are keeping them under a thumb, in their goal of destroying muslims in Palestine. Jew gets away with this because white man is thick as **** and can't see what's happening because he will shout and scream with his pitchfork at anything the media tells him to. Media which the Jew controls. It's beautifully simple, but even now you know you still won't believe it.
> 
> Conditioned is a good word. Most people need to have their thoughts prescribed because they'd probably explode if they had to do some lateral thinking.


Lets guess, you're one of the enlightened


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> The majority of immigrants come here and work their balls off


Complete lies lol


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

This message is hidden because schlongdale is on your ignore list.

You will never learn will you boy?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> This message is hidden because schlongdale is on your ignore list.
> 
> You will never learn will you boy?


Bothers you enough to tell me though, you're a joke poster mate.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah but the foreign national who comes here and works there bollacks off, are purely exploited by the employer, who are probably paid 4/5 times less than in there home country.
> 
> Also why the hell should someone born within the uk, be labeled lazy, when they refuse to work for 0 pay and 0 hours work contracts.


We've got plenty homegrown lazy ****ers who don't want to work,I'd rather have the polish guys in my work who graft their **** off than half the dossers I went to school with who've never done a days graft..


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Complete lies lol


Not in my experience.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

This message is hidden because saxondouche is on your ignore list.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Deasy said:


> The majority of immigrants come here and work their balls off though,lots of cases in lower paid service jobs that many who come from here won't do..
> 
> Can't stereotype them all by a tiny minority of soft cases who see this country as an easy touch.
> 
> Most come here like my family did,to work hard and avail their family of the opportunities available here in education and such like that don't always get in their home countries.


LOL, this is the classic pro-immigration rubbish, i like facts and figures and what ive seen myself not what the BBC says!

it was on the news recently that NET value of each WORKING immigrant actually costs the taxpayer, not contributing to it! due to being low paid, getting housing benefit, paying little income tax on wages etc.. FACT

the majority of immigrants DONT come here and work there balls off, unless you mean theres 500,000 new jobs every year ready for them to fill?

id say a FEW actually come and do that, whilst there cousins, brothers, mothers, sisters, dads, kids etc all sit at home claiming

also i think branding all immigrants with the same intentions is wrong, from what ive seen the eastern europeans come here with the INTENTIION of working (if they do or not is another issue) whereas muslim origins DONT, partly because they all talk to each other on the best way to scam free sh1t,

the ones that progress and earn good money are the ones we want, the problem is the ratio is really bad for example for every 1 worker/contributor we get 15 leeches

hence why we should be vetting people that come in like australia. problem solved


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> *what ive seen myself not what the BBC says*





> it was on the news recently


Stopped reading at this point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Deasy said:


> We've got plenty homegrown lazy ****ers who don't want to work,I'd rather have the polish guys in my work who graft their **** off than half the dossers I went to school with who've never done a days graft..


Probably, and I bet there's plenty of foreign nationals who are exactly the same. It always makes me think of the story of the black man in the United States, who is classed lower than a Mexican illegal immigrant. A story I won't go into...

But it's still fact that exploitation by the British employer leaves the uk worker with permanent uncertainty and having there basic rights undermined.

Really though, I'm not interested if tomasz works hard or not, it ain't the point


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

platyphylla said:


> Tommy Robinson now works with an Islamic think tank and is a former supporter (like the EDL as an organisation) of Israel.
> 
> Israel makes white men angry at Muslims. White men now support the very people who are keeping them under a thumb, in their goal of destroying muslims in Palestine. Jew gets away with this because *white man is thick as **** *and can't see what's happening because he will shout and scream with his pitchfork at anything the media tells him to. Media which the Jew controls. It's beautifully simple, but even now you know you still won't believe it.
> 
> Conditioned is a good word. Most people need to have their thoughts prescribed because they'd probably explode if they had to do some lateral thinking.


Bit racist :ban:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It's funny how any group that wants to protect this country is labelled racist.Only in this country can you be called racist for being patriotic.Can't even fly the Union Jack incase it 'offends' someone.It's a fvcking joke


No wonder people in the UK are ****ed as immigrants are getting more rights more social help then its original inhabitants. No wonder people are racist when rights are taken away from the UK citizen and rights are given to the wrong people who come into the country to suckle on the governments money nipple exclusively for immigrants.

Even people who dont immigrate & just go to the UK for work and go suck money of the local economy while not giving anything back, and for a much cheaper prise then the average UK citizen can work for to survive.

Iknow this cause the situation is exactly the same here in Norway without a university degree soon the average man cant get any work, cause all the blue collar jobs are taken.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

nathan2010 said:


> Bit racist :ban:


Yes, not like i am white at all..


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Stopped reading at this point.


sorry no counter argument with you superior knowledge? 

the news was reporting on a government sanctioned study on the economics of immigration, which it showed it isnt good for the country (the news was the BBC aswell)

the study had NOTHING to do with the new corps, so i wasnt refering to something the daily mail did on a sunday afternoon down the pub..


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> sorry no counter argument with you superior knowledge?
> 
> the news was reporting on a government sanctioned study on the economics of immigration, which it showed was it isnt good for the country (the news was the BBC aswell)
> 
> the study had NOTHING to do with the new corps, so i wasnt refering to something the daily mail did on a sunday afternoon down the pub..


The **** are you on about?

You said you base things on what you see and know for yourself, and not on the news, and then go on to quote the BBC to evidence your point. Surely i don't have to point out how dense that makes you look?

Regardless, i agree with some of the points in the post, so have no need to counter it with anything, stop being so defensive.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> sorry no counter argument with you superior knowledge?
> 
> the news was reporting on a government sanctioned study on the economics of immigration, which it showed it isnt good for the country (the news was the BBC aswell)
> 
> the study had NOTHING to do with the new corps, so i wasnt refering to something the daily mail did on a sunday afternoon down the pub..


Of course he has no counter argument mate, there isnt one.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> The **** are you on about?
> 
> You said you base things on what you see and know for yourself, and not on the news, and then go on to quote the BBC to evidence your point. Surely i don't have to point out how dense that makes you look?
> 
> Regardless, i agree with some of the points in the post, so have no need to counter it with anything, stop being so defensive.


reread what i said lol,

news was to tell me about the study DONE by the goverment, IE some expensive report that probably cost thousands to research and done by leading economists somewhere,

i could have easily read about it on a forum etc..

report = fact and figures

living and seeing effect = another method of forming opinion, not the same thing as above..

the news was irrelevant unless it was a report by the NEWS, that was just the medium i found out about of the report..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Its not like people are choosing to be racist people that are original settlers of the country feel unfairly treated and as they should , if you hire local work force they give money back to the economy in the form of more taxes , when foreign labor is hired they contribute less to the growth of local economy. And citizens as a consequence suffer the costs of cheap labor.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Tommy Robinson now works with an Islamic think tank and is a former supporter (like the EDL as an organisation) of Israel.
> 
> Israel makes white men angry at Muslims. White men now support the very people who are keeping them under a thumb, in their goal of destroying muslims in Palestine. Jew gets away with this because white man is thick as **** and can't see what's happening because he will shout and scream with his pitchfork at anything the media tells him to. Media which the Jew controls. It's beautifully simple, but even now you know you still won't believe it.
> 
> Conditioned is a good word. Most people need to have their thoughts prescribed because they'd probably explode if they had to do some lateral thinking.




White men?explain please


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 154369
> 
> 
> White men?explain please


I love my sikh customers, most ironic is the Asian (read muslim) lads having street fights nightly now with the Roma in Page Hall over "their" turf.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gone quiet?lol


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> LOL, this is the classic pro-immigration rubbish, i like facts and figures and what ive seen myself not what the BBC says!
> 
> it was on the news recently that NET value of each WORKING immigrant actually costs the taxpayer, not contributing to it! due to being low paid, getting housing benefit, paying little income tax on wages etc.. FACT
> 
> ...


this is a great 'patriotic' speech but factually its a pile of [email protected] unfortunately. you need to go and actually do some research. immigrants are not generally the bottom feeders you make out, proportionally they are more likely to be employed than those born here. And immigrants are not just filling unskilled positions. You do realise that just under 40% of UK doctors are from abroad? because it costs a lot less to import them than it does to train them here.

You should also be aware that an economy doesn't have a set number of jobs, with more working age people generally comes more economic activity which means more jobs. historically large influxes of immigration in the UK have been accompanied by lower levels of unemployment...mind boggling eh?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> this is a great 'patriotic' speech but factually its a pile of [email protected] unfortunately. you need to go and actually do some research. immigrants are not generally the bottom feeders you make out, proportionally they are more likely to be employed than those born here. And immigrants are not just filling unskilled positions. You do realise that just under 40% of UK doctors are from abroad? because it costs a lot less to import them than it does to train them here.
> 
> You should also be aware that an economy doesn't have a set number of jobs, with more working age people generally comes more economic activity which means more jobs. historically large influxes of immigration in the UK have been accompanied by lower levels of unemployment...mind boggling eh?


40% of a very small gene pool, the majority of imigrants work within their own community and move the money out of the UK.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> this is a great 'patriotic' speech but factually its a pile of [email protected] unfortunately. you need to go and actually do some research. immigrants are not generally the bottom feeders you make out, proportionally they are more likely to be employed than those born here. And immigrants are not just filling unskilled positions. You do realise that just under 40% of UK doctors are from abroad? because it costs a lot less to import them than it does to train them here.
> 
> You should also be aware that an economy doesn't have a set number of jobs, with more working age people generally comes more economic activity which means more jobs. historically large influxes of immigration in the UK have been accompanied by lower levels of unemployment...mind boggling eh?


I'd say roughly they're slightly less likely to be employed, I know the figures show 2-3% more work but that doesn't account for the large amount of illegal immigrants in this country does it? Surely you realise theres loads of them, only need to watch one of the borderforce programmes to see the amount getting caught.

Your thing on doctors is cute, 'doctors' are a tiny job number. Surely you're willing to admit that on average the average immigrant has a lower paid job than the average native britain?? Assumed it was just common sense but there do seem to be so many stupid people about.

We pay for the priveledge of being in the EU and then (on average) pay for them to be here. We then have to pay loads to deport all the illegals also. Completely bemused how so many think this is good for the country. Whats the worst that will happen if we stop immigration for a while? We'll have a slight lack of cleaners? Oh wow what a disaster, maybe we can use our savings to put their wages up if its that much of a issue.

Edit: I missed out the masses of money they send out the country, I could talk for weeks on why they're bad for the economy, literally don't understand how so many people manage to debate its good for us when it so clearly isn't

Your last point is just hilarious. 'Historically' immigrants were only allowed here when we needed them to work-hence low levels unemployment. We haven't had low levels of unemployment recently though have we?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> I'd say roughly they're slightly less likely to be employed, I know the figures show 2-3% more work but that doesn't account for the large amount of illegal immigrants in this country does it? Surely you realise theres loads of them, only need to watch one of the borderforce programmes to see the amount getting caught.
> 
> Your thing on doctors is cute, 'doctors' are a tiny job number. Surely you're willing to admit that on average the average immigrant has a lower paid job than the average native britain?? Assumed it was just common sense but there do seem to be so many stupid people about.
> 
> ...


sorry but majority of that is utter [email protected]

sure no one knows exactly how many illegal immigrants there are but they certainly aren't claiming benefits are they?

and if you were to do some research i would imagine the amount that gets spent removing illegal immigrants really is a drop in the ocean.

doctors was one example, but there are plenty of other highly skilled areas where immigrants are prominent. although doctors as you correctly point out only make up a very small proportion of our population. they are still pretty important to us though wouldn't you say?

why was my last point hilarious? our current unemployment level compared to the rest of the developed world is quite good, and go and look at the unemployment rate during new labour's(im no fan btw) time in office, unemployment dropped steadily with high levels of immigration.



RE your other points

"Average migrant worker earns more a year in the UK than British-born - especially if they are childless"

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2085431/Average-migrant-worker-earns-year-UK-British-born.html#ixzz37IC5zxtv

Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

"UK Immigrants 'Pay More Taxes And Draw Less Benefits' Than Native Brits"

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/11/04/uk-immigration-_n_4212431.html

not saying anyone should be for or against immigration, just get yourself properly informed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> sorry but majority of that is utter [email protected]
> 
> sure no one knows exactly how many illegal immigrants there are but they certainly aren't claiming benefits are they?
> 
> ...


Slightly biased source though?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> Stopped reading at this point.


You and @Sigma are very similar, are you sisters?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> sorry but majority of that is utter [email protected]
> 
> sure no one knows exactly how many illegal immigrants there are but they certainly aren't claiming benefits are they?
> 
> ...


lol you just linked me to a daily mail article which is funny in itself. I can't be bothered to read all of it but let me just point out a few problems with it.

1. its not including europeans-too high % will be american bankers here for a couple of years (again money going out country)

2. it says the average wage has only just overtaken 'british born'

3. it doesn't include illegal immigrants, therefore obviously putting the average wage at less than native born.

4. it only works on earnings and forgets the fact that immigrants will probably be claiming more benefits (backed up by 'especially without kids')

And lol you think **** like the following doesn't cost much:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27332370


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Slightly biased source though?


well i didn't think the daily mail were noted for their love of immigrants lol

but if you have less bias sources of info lets see them.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> lol you just linked me to a daily mail article which is funny in itself. I can't be bothered to read all of it but let me just point out a few problems with it.
> 
> 1. its not including europeans-too high % will be american bankers here for a couple of years (again money going out country)
> 
> ...


you're nowhere near informed enough to have this debate.

i have given you substantive facts and figures and you are just clutching at straws and playing guessing games. no disrespect but go and do some research and get yourself informed, then you will be in far better position to back your arguments.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> You and @Sigma are very similar, are you sisters?


Every time I log in, I find I get more mentions from you than I have from any sweetheart mg: Stop it dude it's getting creepy. Or are you genuinely in love with me which is why you can't seems to stop thinking about me?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gone quiet?lol


No, i was doing something else because i don't spend my life on this forum, unlike you.

The EDL are mainly white. You posting pictures of some Sikhs won't change that.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

platyphylla said:


> No, i was doing something else because i don't spend my life on this forum, unlike you.
> 
> The EDL are mainly white. You posting pictures of some Sikhs won't change that.


The sikh's are just poster boys for them, to make "appear" like they're not a racist organisation. Makes me laugh really..lol


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> The sikh's are just poster boys from them, to make "appear" like they're not a racist organisation. Makes me laugh really..lol


Yep, but it's obvious he can't grasp that so i didn't bother explaining.

It's a bit like how people try to claim Hitler wasn't racist because he had Jews and Muslims fighting for him.

I mean, i was being semi-analogous but still he seemed to think posting a picture of a sikh in an EDL top was a rebuttal.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

"YA STARTIN.....!?" lol


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Sigma said:


> "YA STARTIN.....!?" lol


Once again you prove how utterly clueless you are. You've hand-picked a photo to make these guys look like thugs. Where are the pictures of them down the local pub enjoying a peaceful pint with the resident sikh's?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> you're nowhere near informed enough to have this debate.
> 
> i have given you substantive facts and figures and you are just clutching at straws and playing guessing games. no disrespect but go and do some research and get yourself informed, then you will be in far better position to back your arguments.


Substantive figures-=stats being analyzed by the daily mail? The ONS didn't bother to analyse them because they'd be picked apart within 10 seconds

lol I don't even understand what point you were trying to make, you linked me to figures of only non eu immigration. But yeah educated guesses that certainly bring the average wage at less than uk born.

Just reading the article again though and it doesnt even show non UK earning more:

It said that in 2008, a British-born person in the UK living in a house with two or more adults but no children could expect a median disposable income of 25,647ppp, while someone born abroad in a country outside the EU living in a similar home could expect to earn 26,267ppp.

Warning: Sir Andrew Green of Migrationwatch UK

*For a couple with children, income for each British-born adult in a home would be 19,530ppp, against 18,296 for those born abroad.*

Completely confused what your point is but I have no problem with American bankers coming over anyway, pretty certain that would put both averages lower anyway


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> Once again you prove how utterly clueless you are. You've hand-picked a photo to make these guys look like thugs. Where are the pictures of them down the local pub enjoying a peaceful pint with the resident sikh's?


Does Madonna posing with a starving African child prove she gives too ****s about hunger and famine in the third world? Does a picture of Ed Miliband eating a bacon butty from a local market prove he really knows and understands the consensus of the working class?

It's quite naive to take the context of a picture, esp when it's publishing is politically driven, at face value. In itself, a picture says nothing about the intentions behind taking them.

If you want to believe the EDL's ethos is particularly considerate towards minorities, just because they pose with gullible though equally bigoted niche groups, then so be it. You can believe what you like.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

sorry joebloggs but you made me laugh, your doing what religion does and hand picking numbers to back yourself up, then getting burned for it lol

the old doctors argument makes me laugh  id also like the mention according to this graph labour wrecked the stock market around 2007-2010

https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^FTAS#symbol=^FTAS;range=5y

herp herp herp 

its bad for the economy and the people that live here!, how people think its a benefit isnt shocking tbh, its the fact they think there 'smarter' and above everyone who can see it for what it is that makes me LOL

ask most people that live in a city centre, has the place got better over the last 50 years or worse?

i know the closer you get to manchester the ****ter the areas get, yet the nice outskirts with lower immigration and lefties is much better


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> sorry joebloggs but you made me laugh, your doing what religion does and hand picking numbers to back yourself up, then getting burned for it lol
> 
> the old doctors argument makes me laugh  id also like the mention according to this graph labour wrecked the stock market around 2007-2010
> 
> ...


What's Manchester centre getting worse got to do with high immigration?

Surely that's the fault of ****e government and their constant attacks on industry that have left the working class bereft of the opportunities that past generations had?

Why do you think all lefties live in the nice outskirts?

Most of the ardent left wingers/anti fascists I've ever met come from deprived areas or solid working class backgrounds..


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Substantive figures-=stats being analyzed by the daily mail? The ONS didn't bother to analyse them because they'd be picked apart within 10 seconds
> 
> *lol I don't even understand what point you were trying to make, you linked me to figures of only non eu immigration. *But yeah educated guesses that certainly bring the average wage at less than uk born.
> 
> ...


i gave you three links, one that backed what i said about unemployment tending to go down after high levels of immigration, another that immigrants are less likely to be unemployed than UK born. and the one that said immigrants earn more on average than homegrown, the one you seem to be grasping to because it didn't include EU immigrants.

here you go

"Workers from EU countries were found to be more likely to work in more senior jobs than British workers, according to research from Harvey Nash recruiters and the Centre for Economics and Business Research. They were also estimated to earn an average 7.6% (£2,035) more than their British counterparts."

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/09/09/eu-immigration-uk_n_3893889.html

oh well you still have illegal immigrants to cling to!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

They won't recognise or deal in facts so you're fighting a losing battle mate.

Their idiocy and prejudice is ingrained.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Deasy said:


> What's Manchester centre getting worse got to do with high immigration?
> 
> Surely that's the fault of ****e government and their constant attacks on industry that have left the working class bereft of the opportunities that past generations had?
> 
> ...


because all the surrounding areas are high in low skilled immigrants, whole areas are took over by each type, moss side is a black area for example whereas longsight is asian,

most of the lefties ive met (the non-smash everyones face in type) are from areas with a clouded view (like scotland  ) they havent had to live with the day to day exposure of it other than going to the areas for shopping and never competiting for the same jobs,

dont get me wrong, these people have NO direct affect on my work prospects(educated init) but i can still see how much **** they bring over, also having a 50/50 split in school shows the differences in culture and mentality..

what really annoys me is the fact theres so many bloody taxi's now and the prices dont drop to cheap levels, havent they heard of competition FFS!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> because all the surrounding areas are high in low skilled immigrants, whole areas are took over by each type, moss side is a black area for example whereas longsight is asian,
> 
> most of the lefties ive met (the non-smash everyones face in type) are from areas with a clouded view (like scotland  ) they havent had to live with the day to day exposure of it other than going to the areas for shopping and never competiting for the same jobs,
> 
> ...


I've met loads of middle class types on anti fascist demos over the years,but the real hardcore of the left come from exact same background and speak the same language as last of the SDL/EDL/BNP morons we are up against.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Deasy said:


> I've met loads of middle class types on anti fascist demos over the years,but the real hardcore of the left come from exact same background and speak the same language as last of the SDL/EDL/BNP morons we are up against.


true, it wouldnt supprise me, im guessing there just the same 'level' of people as the EDL version that just want an excuse for a fight tbh lol

every group has a bunch of idiots, it wouldnt be funny or interesting otherwise


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> every group has a bunch of idiots, it wouldnt be funny or interesting otherwise


true that, i mean we even have sigma on here....


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

haha i wonna meet up with him and see what hes like in the real world 

@Sigma can i turn up at your house randomly one night after 1am for tea and biscuits?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Every time I log in, I find I get more mentions from you than I have from any sweetheart mg: Stop it dude it's getting creepy. Or are you genuinely in love with me which is why you can't seems to stop thinking about me?


I made a valid point


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> true, it wouldnt supprise me, im guessing there just the same 'level' of people as the EDL version that just want an excuse for a fight tbh lol
> 
> every group has a bunch of idiots, it wouldnt be funny or interesting otherwise


Difference between us working class lads on the left and the fascists is we have principles,right on our side and don't use violence indiscriminately against anyone..


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

look how controversial i am look at me look at me..... Hate Fascism Hate Meat Hate Abortion Hate.....

There is nothing worst in this world than Do Gooders who are controversial just for the sake of been controversial

Be strapping yourself to trees next week


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> true that, i mean we even have sigma on here....


Go watch some more cartoons, foo!


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> haha i wonna meet up with him and see what hes like in the real world
> 
> @Sigma can i turn up at your house randomly one night after 1am for tea and biscuits?


Sure buddy. Do you like marmalade on your crumpets, or honey? :thumb: You can even stop for an alcoholic beverage if you like x


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Go watch some more cartoons, foo!


cow and chicken was ok but this was better


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

gotta be honey! i cant have a drink yet tho as fear of rape and im cutting..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

All the usual paranoid bigoted posts I was expecting in this thread, UKM never disappoints.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol this thread got long. I'm. Drunk again just like I was when I made the three rd so ill hook all you homes up in the morning whin iv got a horny hangover


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

EDL dont want to fight (as in knives and fists) they simply want the government to stop bringing immigrants into the UK. And I agree with them with all my heart. Trouble is . . . Only the real men have the balls to stand their and say it in public . . . And they are usually the working class who are always belittled as thick. But its us who it fu&$ ing effects most cuz we live with the f^$ ers round the corner selling crack to kids and no one knows who they are cuz they dont acyualy exist in this country.

I need someone to tell me what skin heads are all about ???.

I know they not racist as such as they listen to scar ect. But what are their beliefs ??

I get a very mixed signal from them ( you know who this question is aimed at)

Ive had many Jamaican friends I would trust my life with and trained with over time.

BUT . . . . I would never ever ever ever trust a . . . . . . . . (Just dont want to offend anyone specific) but will if I have to.

Australia. . . . Blow them up before they dock.

I think we should squash this thread now folks. We already know what we all think. So stop before we fall out.

NAHHHH!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> look how controversial i am look at me look at me..... Hate Fascism Hate Meat Hate Abortion Hate.....
> 
> There is nothing worst in this world than Do Gooders who are controversial just for the sake of been controversial
> 
> Be strapping yourself to trees next week


Do you like BDSM?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dallas said:


> EDL dont want to fight (as in knives and fists) they simply want the government to stop bringing immigrants into the UK. And I agree with them with all my heart. Trouble is . . . Only the real men have the balls to stand their and say it in public . . . And they are usually the working class who are always belittled as thick. But its us who it fu&$ ing effects most cuz we live with the f^$ ers round the corner selling crack to kids and no one knows who they are cuz they dont acyualy exist in this country.
> 
> I need someone to tell me what skin heads are all about ???.
> 
> ...


Edl don't wanna fight? You ever seen their rallys? ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Been in them. You dont see what happens from behind with knives and swords.

you have to remember . . . The people they argue against slit their own wife's throats. Cut off their childrens private parts in public. **** in the street. Rape women for showing their face.

How the hell can they not have anger for them being hear preaching their ways and being protected for those evil ways.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol this thread got long. I'm. Drunk again just like I was when I made the three rd so ill hook all you homes up in the morning whin iv got a horny hangover


LOL

You're a fcuking joke mate and your posse of reformed skins.

That culture died out in the 80's, let it go you were't even around then. You were probably born in 1992. You're trying to revolutionise a trend that was dead against multiculturalism in the UK. It's bollox mate.

It's laughable that you're getting called out on it and then trying to turn it around by saying that you were drunk when you created this stupid thread. You tosser. Lmfao


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Maybe tekkers it would be better to petition your MPs to work on immigration and integration policies as they seem the cause of the issue.


That is absolutely correct it is the government at fault, and I deal with the government in my own way much to the spite of the ukm massive :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's funny how any group that wants to protect this country is labelled racist.Only in this country can you be called racist for being patriotic.Can't even fly the Union Jack incase it 'offends' someone.It's a fvcking joke


Who ever said being patriotic is racist? Oh, Britain first pull that card.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> cant get my head around this, so these skinheads are against a right wing group? I am not in to this, This is England bolox that skinheads were nice until the Falklands, I am almost 53 now and remember them being linked with right wing ideology far earlier than that??? just sounds like someone who stole the fashion like so many gays did a decade or so back??!


Just because some neo Nazi and facist ****s took on the skinhead look during the 80 ' s punk wave does not make skinheads racist as a whole. Real skins are not racist. Learn your history


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> UKAF against facism aslong as it comes from white british people.
> 
> As has been said mabey youd be better focusing on helping intigration from minortaties thats were a lot of the problems stem from


Give me an immigrant and i will help him


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ****in hell tekkers, so this is this weeks life changing decision. What will next weeks be 'save the gays' - Dont mean to be negative but WTF is wrong with u? One day u r a justin bieber spice boy then a few handfuls of dbol later
> 
> Skinhead
> 
> ...


Listing 1 thing as 6 things doesn't make it 6 mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Ukaf are as much a set of cvnts as anyone else, they broke my pals jaw when he walked through an edl march.


Iv only just set up ukaf mate, you mean to tell me there's already a ukaf? Lol inb4 name change


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dallas said:


> Our country is being taken over. And our goverment are to blame. The general public are to scared to stand up and voice what they really believe should be done.
> 
> Our schools are starting to teach English as a second language. The law is not to protect the english. We have street names in foreign names to make them feel at home. WTF.
> 
> ...


English as a second language? Can't fly our flag? Lol ffs. This is how britain is brainwashed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Him and his little mates dressing up in Ben Sherman gear, doctor martins and braces reliving the 80's (they probably weren't even born in that era).
> 
> Clowns.


Clowns? Suck my cock.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Totally agree.*Sleepwalking in to an Islamic state.*There's already no go areas for non muslims,most of us are eating halal and don't even realise.A primary school recently had 'No Whites Allowed' painted out the front.There's too much sh1t too even mention.It's funny how if you speak up against it you're racist......how can you be racist against a religion?There's white Muslims too and a lot of Sihks support Edl and other organisations.People need to wake up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Is it fuuuck lol. Certainly won't be a 'white british' country for much longer. You don't see it as much because you're from Scotland, no1 wants to live up here lol


Please tell me what the problem is with being non white, without being racist. Don't worry, I'll wait


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> *Net* migration figures for the UK (thousands)
> 
> 212,000 people migrated to the UK in the year up to September 2013, far more than the 100,000 the government has promised to limit numbers to by 2015.
> 
> ...


And that justifies the persecution of Muslims or forieners how?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why even bother with any of this???
> 
> Seriously? ...You ain't going to make a blind bit of difference to anything or anyone mate.
> 
> ...


Iv already changed the opinions of quite a few britain first followers. Every little helps.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Tl:dr
> 
> Has anyone agreed with teckers yet?


I never asked for agreement. I just asked for emails.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> I for one find the dianabol man quite entertaining on youtube but this is verging on the ridiculous. kent is 'your ground' ?, last time I checked there was nearly 1.5 million people living in kent so how is your insignificant little self going to make the slightest bit of difference to anything or anyone :lol:


10% is that cool brah?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You're deluded my friend
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2587215/Sharia-Law-enshrined-British-legal-lawyers-guidelines-drawing-documents-according-Islamic-rules.html


Ohhhhhhhhhh man quoted daily mail. Shiit just got real.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ableton said:


> @IGotTekkers this thread was doomed from the start


Yeah but jimmies were rustled


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Naive.There are Sharia courts active in this country now


Yes sharia comes into play between civil matters regarding personal and business disputes between muslims vs muslims. It's not in breach of any uk law. check yourself.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> How would anyone reading this thread know that Muslims won't become the majority of the UK population in the future? They can't see the future to know.


Does it matter? What's wrong with muslims mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Less than half the people in London are white British now. They aren't the majority anymore. It wasn't like that in the 60's and 70's.


God damn those ****ing black people being forced over here in the slave trade and out staying their welcome and even BREEDING it's **** in sick ain't itm


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> You're so stupid its unreal, go and look at how fast 'white and british' is declining in this country, its a fact that we'll be a minority if nothing changes


That sounds like a case of white supremacy to me. You got relevant meds mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Nah burkas don't suit me


I'd smash you no matter what you wear baby girl


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Except it isnt. Sharia law is been forced on the indigenous population - that really is 'end of'


Lol. Where? What white non muslim man has had sharia law enforced on them???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> LOL, this is the classic pro-immigration rubbish, i like facts and figures and what ive seen myself not what the BBC says!
> 
> it was on the news recently* that NET value of each WORKING immigrant actually costs the taxpayer, not contributing to it! due to being low paid, getting housing benefit, paying little income tax on wages etc.. FACT*
> 
> ...


Do you not think that it's the government that needs to be blamed for this rather than the immigrants?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Its not like people are choosing to be racist people that are original settlers of the country feel unfairly treated and as they should , if you hire local work force they give money back to the economy in the form of more taxes , when foreign labor is hired they contribute less to the growth of local economy. And citizens as a consequence suffer the costs of cheap labor.


Blame the government and the tax payers that fuel the system. Not the workers


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv only just set up ukaf mate, you mean to tell me there's already a ukaf? Lol inb4 name change


Apologies then tekkers I thought you meant UAF (I see you snuck a 'k' in there lol) sounds pretty much the same thing though.

UAF - United against facism

UKAF - United kingdom against facism?

Close, id check copyright issues before putting the merchandise into production.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> i gave you three links, one that backed what i said about unemployment tending to go down after high levels of immigration, another that immigrants are less likely to be unemployed than UK born. and the one that said immigrants earn more on average than homegrown, the one you seem to be grasping to because it didn't include EU immigrants.
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...


'Harvey nash recruiters' 'the Centre for Economics and Business Research'

Never heard of them lol. Could post you plenty of studies showing otherwise. In all honesty I thought it was common sense, if you genuinely think the average European moving over here earns more than the average UK worker then ill just have to disagree lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> That sounds like a case of white supremacy to me. You got relevant meds mate?


I was just replying to someone stating that white british won't ever be a minority in the UK.

Being honest though I'm happy to admit I think the average white british person is of more value to this country than the average immigrant so if that makes me racist then so be it, not like ill be going out my way to hurt anyone for their views or religion/origin though, not like you apparently.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> wanting to stamp out racism


difficult when many migrants are more racist than the indigenous population


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I was just replying to someone stating that white british won't ever be a minority in the UK.


In some part of the country white British are not the* majority *


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Does it matter? What's wrong with muslims mate?


I don't want England to become a Muslim country. That's what's wrong with it.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> I was just replying to someone stating that white british won't ever be a minority in the UK.
> 
> Being honest though I'm happy to admit I think the average white british person is of more value to this country than the average immigrant so if that makes me racist then so be it, not like ill be going out my way to hurt anyone for their views or religion/origin though, not like you apparently.


We won't ever be a minority,anyone who thinks we will is a paranoid cretin..


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I don't want England to become a Muslim country. That's what's wrong with it.


I don't the uk to be a christian country, but it is, David Cameron even recently announced that we were 'proud' to be christian, he speaks for himself, wether the country is being converted to Islam is a debate I can't be bothered to have but I seriously doubt it ever happening soon, my point is you don't hear people complaining were classed as a christian country and trying to get that status changed, we should be secular, no religion people can practice what they want like the yanks, but instead here you get politicians speaking for all of us pretending we all believe in imaginary men in the sky.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

87 percent of the British population is white, 7 percent are British Asian, 2 percent are British black, it doesn't leave a very large percentage left for the dreaded 'others'.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Does Madonna posing with a starving African child prove she gives too ****s about hunger and famine in the third world? Does a picture of Ed Miliband eating a bacon butty from a local market prove he really knows and understands the consensus of the working class?
> 
> It's quite naive to take the context of a picture, esp when it's publishing is politically driven, at face value. In itself, a picture says nothing about the intentions behind taking them.
> 
> If you want to believe the EDL's ethos is particularly considerate towards minorities, just because they pose with gullible though equally bigoted niche groups, then so be it. You can believe what you like.


You obviously don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

romper stomper said:


> In some part of the country white British are not the* majority *


I went to school in north London.

In my end of school photo, from my 'set' (like my form group) there is 34 people. 6 are white. Rest of the school was the same. The figures in London prove it's not majority English and it's only just a majority white.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just because some neo Nazi and facist ****s took on the skinhead look during the 80 ' s punk wave does not make skinheads racist as a whole. Real skins are not racist. Learn your history


I don't need to learn my history I was there, Skinheads like anyone had their good and their bad, some lived up to the hype, there is no such thing as a real skinhead and a fake is there, but skinhead gangs too many times had ideals, unlike punks, who really were trying to shock the establishment, mind you if we are to take the skinhead look now they would more likely be gay


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> I went to school in north London.
> 
> In my end of school photo, from my 'set' (like my form group) there is 34 people. 6 are white. Rest of the school was the same. The figures in London prove it's not majority English and it's only just a majority white.


What's wrong with that??


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Deasy said:


> What's wrong with that??


Nothing. It's perfectly fine and normal for the indigenous race of a country to be outnumbered at school.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> We won't ever be a minority,anyone who thinks we will is a paranoid cretin..


 Im neither fella but i think we will. You'll not realise we are (and most likely not in your life time) but it will happen just as its always happened.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> In some part of the country white British are not the* majority *


In many parts .......


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Apologies then tekkers I thought you meant UAF (I see you snuck a 'k' in there lol) sounds pretty much the same thing though.
> 
> UAF - United against facism
> 
> ...


Lol there won't be any of that mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd smash you no matter what you wear baby girl


Oh really mr tekkers and I'd smash ur braces in ya face tiger..  . and less of the baby girl...I'm a nanny with a powdery old fanny according to another thread lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Im neither fella but i think we will. You'll not realise we are (and most likely not in your life time) but it will happen just as its always happened.


The Government population figures speak for themselves.Can't deny the facts.Anyone saying it will never happen is a fvcking retard.....it's happening now.It's funny cos all these fools disagreeing with what we're saying are the same fools whos Grandkids are gonna be living in a Muslim country.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> i gave you three links, one that backed what i said about unemployment tending to go down after high levels of immigration, another that immigrants are less likely to be unemployed than UK born. and the one that said immigrants earn more on average than homegrown, the one you seem to be grasping to because it didn't include EU immigrants.
> 
> here you go
> 
> ...


Your own statistics prove that cannot be the case can it?

Its back to the Dr argument, of a very small population (immigrants) a disproportionate amount work in senior management (own their own shop) compared to the general population.

The figures are also squewed by the academic population.

Otherwise everybodies boss would be an immigrant, no?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The Government population figures speak for themselves.Can't deny the facts.Anyone saying it will never happen is a fvcking retard.....it's happening now.It's funny cos all these fools disagreeing with what we're saying are the same fools whos Grandkids are gonna be living in a Muslim country.


It's not happening now,the overwhelming number of people in this country are white and non Muslim.

You need to lay off the class a's..


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> You obviously don't understand sarcasm.


lol Not been following this thread close enough. My bad.

That being said, wouldn't surprise if they did shadow the BNP and try to capture more minority suckers for the PR.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> Nothing. It's perfectly fine and normal for the indigenous race of a country to be outnumbered at school.


But it's not the norm is it?

Majority of schools in this country will be dominated by white kids,think we had 2 black kids and 3 Asians out of 1200 at my school.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> It's not happening now,the overwhelming number of people in this country are white and non Muslim.
> 
> You need to lay off the class a's..


Has that figure increased or decreased over the last two or three generations?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> But it's not the norm is it?
> 
> Majority of schools in this country will be dominated by white kids,think we had 2 black kids and 3 Asians out of 1200 at my school.


And this year?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Has that figure increased or decreased over the last two or three generations?


It's increases,by a tiny amount..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Deasy said:


> It's not happening now,the overwhelming number of people in this country are white and non Muslim.
> 
> You need to lay off the class a's..







I suppose all these immigrants are actors hired by the BNP?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I suppose all these immigrants are actors hired by the BNP?


What's wrong with that?

We have immigrants here,so what?

Plenty Brits emigrate too.

It's how the world works..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> It's increases,by a tiny amount..


Right, rest of your argument is invalid then.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Right, rest of your argument is invalid then.


I'm unsure if you're a troll or really this stupid..


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> And this year?


No idea,don't hang about my old school much funnily enough...

Though all 5 of those kids I'm talking about were Scottish born like me,so had much right to be here as anyone else.

Majority of black and Asians in the country were born here,they're as English/Scottish/British as you or me..


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Deasy said:


> But it's not the norm is it?
> 
> Majority of schools in this country will be dominated by white kids,think we had 2 black kids and 3 Asians out of 1200 at my school.


I was obviously talking about my specific school.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.nowtheendbegins.com/pages/iran/muslims_plan_for_world_dominance.htm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You people denying what is happening are helping it to happen.Do you think if you went to an Islamic country and preached the Bible etc they would help you like the dumb fvcks over here help them?You'd get beheaded


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> I was obviously talking about my specific school.


Your school is the exception and not the norm,so not really relevant..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> Your school is the exception and not the norm,so not really relevant..


But it's becoming the norm.You're in Scotland wtf do you know about it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Deasy said:


> We won't ever be a minority,anyone who thinks we will is a paranoid cretin..


Perhaps you should study the comparison between Muslim and Non Muslim birthrates, before you label people as cretins.The demographics are easily acessible.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Census figures reveal a 'startling' shift in Britain's demographic trend with almost a tenth of babies and toddlers born in England and Wales being Muslim.

The percentage of Muslims among the under-fives is almost twice as high as in the general population. Less than one in 200 over 85s are Muslims - an indication of the extent to which birth rate is changing the UK's religious demographic.

The Office for National Statistics produced the breakdown of Britain's religions and age groups. The figures, according to the Times, were extracted from data collected in the 2011 census.

One expert said it was possible that Muslims who worshipped would outnumber practising Christians. "It's not inconceivable," said David Voas, Professor of Population Studies at the University of Essex.

Professor Voas said he saw no prospect of Muslims becoming a majority in Britain. Rapidly growing Muslim families are making their mark on society, however. The Department for Education lists 136 Muslim schools, 125 of them in the private sector


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Census figures reveal a 'startling' shift in Britain's demographic trend with almost a tenth of babies and toddlers born in England and Wales being Muslim.
> 
> The percentage of Muslims among the under-fives is almost twice as high as in the general population. Less than one in 200 over 85s are Muslims - an indication of the extent to which birth rate is changing the UK's religious demographic.
> 
> ...


Well he would say that wouldnt he.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

**** all you can do about any group now, if they have en extreme view its counted as extremist to hate them for it... you can sue Donaldson for hot coffee but complain about racists, nope, not a chance its their right to do or say what they want... yey England


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> But it's becoming the norm.You're in Scotland wtf do you know about it


What,is Scotland at the other end of the world or something?

The world around you is proof you're talking ****,wake up and give yourself a day off from being a narrow minded cretin.

Blame Muslims,blame this,blame that for your own feelings of inadequacy,it's quite pathetic..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Deasy said:


> What,is Scotland at the other end of the world or something?
> 
> The world around you is proof you're talking ****,wake up and give yourself a day off from* being a narrow minded cretin.*
> 
> *Blame Muslims,blame* this,blame that for your own* feelings of inadequacy*,it's quite pathetic..


Please explain how the highlighted statements are relevant.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> What,is Scotland at the other end of the world or something?
> 
> The world around you is proof you're talking ****,wake up and give yourself a day off from being a narrow minded cretin.
> 
> Blame Muslims,blame this,blame that for your own feelings of inadequacy,it's quite pathetic..


Let me guess you're a Belieber too?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Deasy said:


> Your school is the exception and not the norm,so not really relevant..


It is in London. I never knew this:



Deasy said:


> What,is Scotland at the other end of the world or something?
> 
> The world around you is proof you're talking ****,wake up and give yourself a day off from being a narrow minded cretin.
> 
> Blame Muslims,blame this,blame that for your own feelings of inadequacy,it's quite pathetic..


I live in Scotland, there are hardly ANY brown faces up here compared to down south. You clearly know nothing except what you've read. People that have actually lived and experienced the areas in which whites are a minority have the right to express that FACT. Newspapers and 'official' figures lie - eyes and ears do not. You live and grew up in a country that is still overwhelmingly white, you have zero input of worth regarding this part of the conversation i'm afraid.

Recent photo of a class from the school i went to:



Maybe you could now yourself stop being a 'narrow minded cretin'.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> It is in London. I never knew this:
> 
> I live in Scotland, there are hardly ANY brown faces up here compared to down south. You clearly know nothing except what you've read. People that have actually lived and experienced the areas in which whites are a minority have the right to express that FACT. Newspapers and 'official' figures lie - eyes and ears do not. You live and grew up in a country that is still overwhelmingly white, you have zero input of worth regarding this part of the conversation i'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Again,nothing you've said means anything.

Because Scotland has less 'brown faces' then inner London,scots have less right to be concerned with racism and fascists?lol.

Most black and Asian kids at school are born here,they're no different from you.

Again,what's wrong with having more black kids or 'brown faces' in a class than white kids?

What's the problem with it?

They're just children..


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Deasy said:


> Again,nothing you've said means anything.
> 
> Because Scotland has less 'brown faces' then inner London,scots have less right to be concerned with racism and fascists?lol.
> 
> ...


Posting the facts means nothing? Ok, whatever you say pal. As i've said, you are clueless and have zero of anything useful to input into this conversation. You have put forward such powerful rebuttals as 'they're children' and 'what difference does it make anyway' and as such i can't be bothered arguing with someone who is so limited.

Let's all be a big grey mish mash of nothingness. Not like culture or heritage is important or anything. Rather that than offend someone who hasn't got the nous to know what's really going on.

Israel push multi-culturalism on the western world, especially Europe & North America, yet Israel has some of the strictest immigration laws in the world. Funny that isn't it?

You are an ignoramus.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> 'Harvey nash recruiters' 'the Centre for Economics and Business Research'
> 
> Never heard of them lol. Could post you plenty of studies showing otherwise. In all honesty I thought it was common sense, if you genuinely think the average European moving over here earns more than the average UK worker then ill just have to disagree lol


"The Centre for Economic Policy Research (CEPR), a registered European charity founded in 1983 by Richard Portes,[1] FBA, CBE, is a network of over 700 researchers based mainly in universities throughout Europe, who collaborate through the centre in research and its dissemination. CEPR's office is located in London but CEPR is a Think-Net[2] drawing on academic research across Europe."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_for_Economic_Policy_Research

come on then lets see any of these "plenty of studies" that back your assertions, so far you have provided nothing.

how is it "common sense" to think that EU migrants earn less than UK born ? i have shown figures from reputable sources that show otherwise. what is your common sense based on? what do you do, walk around shops ,offices, warehouses and other places of business and gauge how much immigrants are earning from this?

it's nonsense unfortunately , you cannot make the arguments you are trying to make without figures from somewhere and you have none from anywhere.

i don't give a [email protected] what anyone's views are on immigration, i personally think it's not a good thing when areas undergo very rapid cultural change. but whatever your views, does not give you a license to make up a load of [email protected] about something because you don't like it.

fact is , as the figures i have given you show, immigrants are just as hard working(if not more so) than UK born and the ones working *on average* are not doing less skilled jobs than UK born either.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> Posting the facts means nothing? Ok, whatever you say pal. As i've said, you are clueless and have zero of anything useful to input into this conversation. You have put forward such powerful rebuttals as 'they're children' and 'what difference does it make anyway' and as such i can't be bothered arguing with someone who is so limited.
> 
> Let's all be a big grey mish mash of nothingness. Not like culture or heritage is important or anything. Rather that than offend someone who hasn't got the nous to know what's really going on.
> 
> ...


If I'm so clueless,why do you lack the ability to answer these simple questions?

It does make no difference.

What is your culture anyway?

What's so great about your heritage that you celebrate that's threatened by the existence of a few 'brown faces' in your class at school?

Irony is I bet you didn't dare utter any of this guff when you were amongst those kids in your class as they'd have beaten the face off you.

Like most who hold your views,the keyboard is where you do your talking


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> "The Centre for Economic Policy Research (CEPR), a registered European charity founded in 1983 by Richard Portes,[1] FBA, CBE, is a network of over 700 researchers based mainly in universities throughout Europe, who collaborate through the centre in research and its dissemination. CEPR's office is located in London but CEPR is a Think-Net[2] drawing on academic research across Europe."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_for_Economic_Policy_Research
> 
> ...


Don't challenge their prejudice with facts,like most ignorant people,they find that living this way helps them cope with their own failings..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deasy said:


> If I'm so clueless,why do you lack the ability to answer these simple questions?
> 
> It does make no difference.
> 
> ...


How old are you?You're very naive and immature


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Deasy said:


> If I'm so clueless,why do you lack the ability to answer these simple questions?
> 
> It does make no difference.
> 
> ...


The bolded is a very good point. It always baffles me why the people that go on about "our culture and heritage is being destroyed" stuff , are of the opinion that their own culture is so fragile that having people of a different culture around will automatically destroy their own?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> I'm unsure if you're a troll or really this stupid..


Stupid is contradicting yourself mate

" isnt increasing"

"there are more imigrants year on year."

Said before, knock,it on the head with the name calling, makes you look immature


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> No idea,don't hang about my old school much funnily enough...
> 
> Though all 5 of those kids I'm talking about were Scottish born like me,so had much right to be here as anyone else.
> 
> Majority of black and Asians in the country were born here,they're as English/Scottish/British as you or me..


The threads about religions mate, not race.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> But it's becoming the norm.You're in Scotland wtf do you know about it


The irony of Scotland voting for independence this year been totally lost


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I dislike all religions the same, if your going to pick on Muslims you have to pick on the rest aswell, there all false, we should be educating to world to be less religious not just saying one is worse then the rest. @saxondale are you a Christian?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> It is in London. I never knew this:
> 
> I live in Scotland, there are hardly ANY brown faces up here compared to down south. You clearly know nothing except what you've read. People that have actually lived and experienced the areas in which whites are a minority have the right to express that FACT. Newspapers and 'official' figures lie - eyes and ears do not. You live and grew up in a country that is still overwhelmingly white, you have zero input of worth regarding this part of the conversation i'm afraid.
> 
> ...


We look after sevaral GP surgeries with no English speaking patients or staff, worlds gone tits up when we need to ring a translator to function


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> The threads about religions mate, not race.


So why are people talking about the black and brown faces in their class at school/area they live then?

It all comes down to race really,this islamophobia etc,just racists don't have the bottle to admit it..


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> We look after sevaral GP surgeries with no English speaking patients or staff, worlds gone tits up when we need to ring a translator to function


Thought you weren't bothered about race?lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> I dislike all religions the same, if your going to pick on Muslims you have to pick on the rest aswell, there all false, we should be educating to world to be less religious not just saying one is worse then the rest. @saxondale are you a Christian?


Yes mate, I teach tolerance and understanding.

Oh wait, hang on ..........


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> We look after sevaral GP surgeries with no English speaking patients or staff, worlds gone tits up when we need to ring a translator to function


Saxondale, I don't know where your from but we have nothing like that in Lincolnshire, all the Asian doctors speak perfect English, the polish are very hard working and polite, I would say the vast majority of the people I come into contact with are White English, and the ones who aren't are wonderful human beings. If this is not the case where you live then move to Lincolnshire you could even come to the gym with me we'll train together.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Thought you weren't bothered about race?lol


Im answering your straw man point about the UK not been overtaken by immigrants, fact is they are, fact is they are bringing their own religion (I can live with that) laws (thats an issue) and social beliefs (no, no, no) with them.

To say otherwise is just shouting at the sea


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Posting the facts means nothing? Ok, whatever you say pal. As i've said, you are clueless and have zero of anything useful to input into this conversation. You have put forward such powerful rebuttals as 'they're children' and 'what difference does it make anyway' and as such i can't be bothered arguing with someone who is so limited.
> 
> *Let's all be a big grey mish mash of nothingness*. Not like culture or heritage is important or anything. Rather that than offend someone who hasn't got the nous to know what's really going on.
> 
> ...


what do you mean by grey mish mash? how do you see this grey mish mash coming about?

what evidence do you see of israel pushing multiculturalism?

you do realise north america is not historically a "white" country right?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> Saxondale, I don't know where your from but we have nothing like that in Lincolnshire, all the Asian doctors speak perfect English, the polish are very hard working and polite, I would say the vast majority of the people I come into contact with are White English, and the ones who aren't are wonderful human beings. If this is not the case where you live then move to Lincolnshire you could even come to the gym with me we'll train together.


Is Boston not in your neck of the woods?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Is Boston not in your neck of the woods?


Touché.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> I went to school in north London.
> 
> In my end of school photo, from my 'set' (like my form group) there is 34 people. 6 are white. Rest of the school was the same. The figures in London prove it's not majority English and it's only just a majority white.


Is it just me that thinks this is only a 'concern' if you don't like non- white people?

This thread is absolutely shocking, really does show the ignorance and intolerance of our nation. It's discusting. So ****ing what if half of London is black? What's wrong with black people?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Im answering your straw man point about the UK not been overtaken by immigrants, fact is they are, fact is they are bringing their own religion (I can live with that) laws (thats an issue) and social beliefs (no, no, no) with them.
> 
> To say otherwise is just shouting at the sea


It isn't being overtaken though,a tiny percentage of the population are foreign born,that's a fact.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is it just me that thinks this is only a 'concern' if you don't like non- white people?
> 
> This thread is absolutely shocking, really does show the ignorance and intolerance of our nation. It's discussing. So ****ing what if half of London is black? What's wrong with black people?


I've asked that several times,they can't answer.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is it just me that thinks this is only a 'concern' if you don't like non- white people?
> 
> This thread is absolutely shocking, really does show the ignorance and intolerance of our nation. It's discussing. So ****ing what if half of London is black? What's wrong with black people?


Religion and laws here mate, dont care what color someone is.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Is Boston not in your neck of the woods?


I'm from Boston, moved away at 17, when I go back to see my family the changes are shocking, not negative persay but genuinely nothing of the quiet market town I grew up in if left.

I believe it have the highest percentage of polish per population in England, I do genuinely feel in the minority in the town centre. My grandparents moved away infact due to feeling intimidated (although that's down to there personal views and opinions) although I can understand as the town they lived in for so long is so massively changed in such a short space of time.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> It isn't being overtaken though,a tiny percentage of the population are foreign born,that's a fact.


Did your special school not teach maths?

Increasing year on year, youmsay so yourself.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Did your special school not teach maths?
> 
> Increasing year on year, youmsay so yourself.


It's increased from a tiny percent to a slightly less tiny percentage in the space of 30 years,wow!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> It's increased from a tiny percent to a slightly less tiny percentage in the space of 30 years,wow!


As you said then, its increased.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> As you said then, its increased.


How's that a negative?

Give me one practical example of how a tiny increases in net migration has impacted negatively on your life,prospects,opportunities etc?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> How's that a negative?
> 
> Give me one practical example of how a tiny increases in net migration has impacted negatively on your life,prospects,opportunities etc?


My youngest child was refused a place at his school of choice.

Average wait time to see my GP has increased X%

I could keep on making up examples but you get the drift.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> My youngest child was refused a place at his school of choice.
> 
> Average wait time to see my GP has increased X%
> 
> I could keep on making up examples but you get the drift.


I would say that's caused by the NHS not being competative nothing to do with immergration, because the NHS is run by the state it will always become less effective, we need a private healthcare system like the yanks, people will shoot me for saying this but it's the truth, socialism doesn't work it cripples countries.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is it just me that thinks this is only a 'concern' if you don't like non- white people?
> 
> This thread is absolutely shocking, really does show the ignorance and intolerance of our nation. It's discusting. So ****ing what if half of London is black? What's wrong with black people?


Who's talking about black people you fvcking div . Islam is every colour brown white and black


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oh really mr tekkers and I'd smash ur braces in ya face tiger..  . and less of the baby girl...I'm a nanny with a powdery old fanny according to another thread lol


Let her up on your missus tekks. You can **** of behind a curtain watching them


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> My youngest child was refused a place at his school of choice.
> 
> Average wait time to see my GP has increased X%
> 
> I could keep on making up examples but you get the drift.


That's not caused by immigration though,I know of friends kids refused places at schools because of catchment areas,not being catholic etc and that's in areas nearly 100% non immigrant.

They've built new houses in my town,people from Edinburgh etc bought them and it's harder for us locals to get a doctors appointment too.

You really must try harder,what you've just described are everyday issues that have nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

****


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

@saxondale - let's says all minorities were removed from the country, then who would you pin the blame on for every little 'issue' when you still manage to completely fukc things up?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

So many white apologists in here. Explaining to you is a waste of my time.

Go read something which isn't the left-wing, hippy, white race hating bull**** and then come back to me. Before you do that, you're merely parrotting the party line, nothing more. That makes you devoid of thought, you instead have them prescribed.

The OP proves my point anyway...would the OP be so up in arms about gays marching through town? Or muslims marching through town? Or blacks marching for black pride? Nope.

It's all gravy until white people start demanding their rights and heritage. You protect their rights to be whatever they want but as soon as we want to do it nobheads like the op are setting up groups to stop it. Freedom of speech is a one way construct to these idiots.

To the idiots in this thread, not wanting different races or religions around you makes you a racist, but failing to recognise their 'right' to practice THEIR religion or racial customs also makes you a racist.

If you can't see how utterly retarded that makes you then i have nothing else to say, i'll leave you all to wallow you pathetic morons.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> It is in London. I never knew this:
> 
> I live in Scotland, there are hardly ANY brown faces up here compared to down south. You clearly know nothing except what you've read. People that have actually lived and experienced the areas in which whites are a minority have the right to express that FACT. Newspapers and 'official' figures lie - eyes and ears do not. You live and grew up in a country that is still overwhelmingly white, you have zero input of worth regarding this part of the conversation i'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Thought this debate was about religion? What's not to say they're all roman catholics?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't really care what colour the face is, I do care if they are a religious maniac, that could be a Christian just as much as a Muslim, I would want my kids to come out of school knowing there 3 rrr's not a load of religious waffle, I want my kids to be taught quickly and efficiently not having to stop so it can be translated in to several different languages, English first in England.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't waste you're time on them fella, Most them have never lived in a large Muslim community. they have little or no experience of living with large numbers of immigrants therefore have no real right to comment on the subject.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Don't waste you're time on them fella, Most them have never lived in a large Muslim community. they have little or no experience of living with large numbers of immigrants therefore have no real right to comment on the subject.


Yep, i'm done here.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

The white working class mans fed up and finally *had enough* of them all :cursing: :






"Get off this fukcin bus if you don't want to talk about black people - cause i'll fukcing talk about black people......"


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Benchbum said:


> I'm from Boston, moved away at 17, when I go back to see my family the changes are shocking, not negative persay but genuinely nothing of the quiet market town I grew up in if left.
> 
> I believe it have the highest percentage of polish per population in England, I do genuinely feel in the minority in the town centre. My grandparents moved away infact due to feeling intimidated (although that's down to there personal views and opinions) although I can understand as the town they lived in for so long is so massively changed in such a short space of time.


That's probably how the locals felt when all the Irish moved to Boston, now everyone there is proud to be "Irish"!!!

Even if Muslims are coming over and having kids it doesn't mean they're gonna grow. Up to be extremists. I work with a couple of Muslim guys, they're Muslim but aren't really practicing Muslims and don't want to change the UK. Same with my bird, she's an immigrant and Indian and is a Hindu, she takes part of that Hinduism and applies it to her everyday beliefs and outlook on life in general but isn't a practising Hindu, and even if she was I wouldn't give a fvck.

Point I'm trying to make is that just because someone is coming over here and having kids it doesn't mean that they're breeding a generation of people that want to take over the UK and change everything.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

The reality of the situation is people will never get along, be they black, white Christian or Muslim. Humans are in general incompatible with each other. More Muslims have died at the hand of other Muslims than any other religion. Same with blacks who have killed more blacks than the white man ever did. And let's not get started on white on white deaths or how much Christians love each other.

We simply hate each other and will always find a way to blame someone else for our shortcomings. But as I said earlier I do find it disturbing when the left exercises their democratic right without much resistance but they militantly refuse to allow those on the right to have their voice.

People have concerns and a society should listen and address those concerns. I was raised Christian but I only know very nice Muslims who in my experience have been nothing but nice peaceful people. There is good and bad in ALL of us.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Yep, i'm done here.


X2


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone want to write me a brief summary of this thread? I'm assuming plenty or argument lol?

I think it depends where you live aswel. Im 24 now and I was six when i first saw a brown face in my village. It's still pretty much a high white populated area but its getting more multi cultural but nothing like Birmingham or London etc. we have family that live in a small village in the middle of knowhere in Devon. There's only one Sikh family ever seen there so its still all new to them.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Anyone want to write me a brief summary of this thread? I'm assuming plenty or argument lol?
> 
> I think it depends where you live aswel. Im 24 now and I was six when i first saw a brown face in my village. It's still pretty much a high white populated area but its getting more multi cultural but nothing like Birmingham or London etc. we have family that live in a small village in the middle of knowhere in Devon. There's only one Sikh family ever seen there so its still all new to them.


To summarise, most of UKM are xenophobic.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Anyone want to write me a brief summary of this thread? I'm assuming plenty or argument lol?


This is pretty much the summary mate (srs)


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Hahaha The Peckham Terminator. Quality.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I think it depends where you live aswel. Im 24 now and I was six *when i first saw a brown face in my village*. It's still pretty much a high white populated area but its getting more multi cultural but nothing like Birmingham or London etc. we have family that live in a small village in the middle of knowhere in Devon. There's only one Sikh family ever seen there so its still all new to them.


Haha. That's another point - just because someone has a brown face, doesn't mean they're not 'white'.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> To summarise, most of UKM are xenophobic.


Lol had to google that word I'm abit thick haha.

I like abit of culture aslong as it don't mess with our own British ones but on the other hand we are worse. Look at parts of Spain we have ruined and there culture Brits are forcing them to change.

Where I go on hols was a big bull fighting area. Its their culture and if the Spanish folk like it or not depends if they go see it. Brits can't just ignore stuff they have to cause trouble etc. its their country, their rules, people from this country have no right in saying how its run. I believe that should work for everyone.

If I moved to a Different country ok I wouldn't convert to their religion but I'd accept their culture, I'd not drink in public or eat stuff they don't eat unless its in the privacy of my own home, I wouldn't vote or argue with their laws cuz its their country. That should be accepted everywhere imo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Haha. That's another point - just because someone has a brown face, doesn't mean they're not 'white'.


Lol he was Indian mate no white goin on there


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:
 

> Lol he was Indian mate no white goin on there


Yeah, I'm just saying.... Minorities can do what they like, but it's incredibly idiotic to just think someones "Asian" because they have brown skin. Look more carefully at their features. It's excruciating when people just assume you're somehow asian when you get quite dark in the summer if you've got more greek or italian in you.

That's another thing these daft racist **** don't seem to get - just because someone doesn't have baby pink nipples or sizzle and burn like a piece of bacon from sitting in the Sun for 5 mins, doesn't mean they're not white!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Yeah, I'm just saying.... Minorities can do what they like, but it's incredibly idiotic to just think someones "Asian" because they have brown skin. Look more carefully at their features. It's excruciating when people just assume you're somehow asian when you get quite dark in the summer if you've got more greek or italian in you.
> 
> That's another thing these daft racist **** don't seem to get - just because someone doesn't have baby pink nipples or sizzle and burn like a piece of bacon from sitting in the Sun for 5 mins, doesn't mean they're not white!


I agree with what your saying mate. I'm white but got jet black hair, when I slick it back and got abit of a tan I look Italian apparently lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen and EDL demo where the UKAF turned up and just fought with the police. Pretty crazy it was.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> "The Centre for Economic Policy Research (CEPR), a registered European charity founded in 1983 by Richard Portes,[1] FBA, CBE, is a network of over 700 researchers based mainly in universities throughout Europe, who collaborate through the centre in research and its dissemination. CEPR's office is located in London but CEPR is a Think-Net[2] drawing on academic research across Europe."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_for_Economic_Policy_Research
> 
> ...


Fair enough, didn't really understand that study though, seemed to be a lot of 'estimates' without them saying what they based it on. You've linked me to that. A 6 year old study analysed by the daily mail that didn't even back your point up. And a graph that I've no idea where from and you're acting as if thats conclusive proof lol.

Its common sense because they're nowhere near as educated as us, their education is crap=fact. Will look for some proper studies later for you


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

PD89 said:


> 87 percent of the British population is white, 7 percent are British Asian, 2 percent are British black, it doesn't leave a very large percentage left for the dreaded 'others'.


What dreaded others? Eastern europeans are white too, your friends hate muslims/blacks much more than most people here lol


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> So many white apologists in here. Explaining to you is a waste of my time.
> 
> Go read something which isn't the left-wing, hippy, white race hating bull**** and then come back to me. Before you do that, you're merely parrotting the party line, nothing more. That makes you devoid of thought, you instead have them prescribed.
> 
> ...


I'm left wing but neither a hippy nor a white race hater.

What is your rights,heritage and culture then?

How do you celebrate it?

What's stopping you doing this?

Nothing,certainly not immigrants.

Do you even practice any religious or racial customs?

You seem very angry..


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> The bolded is a very good point. It always baffles me why the people that go on about "our culture and heritage is being destroyed" stuff , are of the opinion that their own culture is so fragile that having people of a different culture around will automatically destroy their own?


Was only 75 years ago we were the poor little country standing up to a German military machine lol. Wouldn't want to go on a rant about it but I bet the respect people had for eachother back then was a million times what it is now


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Smitch said:


> That's probably how the locals felt when all the Irish moved to Boston, now everyone there is proud to be "Irish"!!!
> 
> Even if Muslims are coming over and having kids it doesn't mean they're gonna grow. Up to be extremists. I work with a couple of Muslim guys, they're Muslim but aren't really practicing Muslims and don't want to change the UK. Same with my bird, she's an immigrant and Indian and is a Hindu, she takes part of that Hinduism and applies it to her everyday beliefs and outlook on life in general but isn't a practising Hindu, and even if she was I wouldn't give a fvck.
> 
> Point I'm trying to make is that just because someone is coming over here and having kids it doesn't mean that they're breeding a generation of people that want to take over the UK and change everything.


People said the exact same about the Irish,west Indians etc and it never happened.

You are spot on about assimilation,within a generation or two of immigrating,most people from their family will have adopted the culture of the place they're brought up in.

I'm from an Irish family,asides the music we listened too and cheering on the Irish football team at the World Cup,no difference at all between me and any of my wholly scottish pals..


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Deasy said:


> People said the exact same about the Irish,west Indians etc and it never happened.
> 
> You are spot on about assimilation,within a generation or two of immigrating,most people from their family will have adopted the culture of the place they're brought up in.
> 
> I'm from an Irish family,asides the music we listened too and cheering on the Irish football team at the World Cup,no difference at all between me and any of my wholly scottish pals..


These are probably the same people that say... "you live in england, so you have to support the england football team" :/


----------



## StartingBack (Jun 4, 2014)

I am scottish and proud to be part of the UK, the only problem I have is people how come here and who are not willing to integrate into our society, and want there own society and there own religion, rules, if you are not willing to be part of a society that has helped you then F!CK OFF back to where you come from, and that includes, second third generation as well.

And I could not give a flying F!CK what any one says, stand up for what you believe, too many Idiots running our country that are not doing what the vast majority of people voted them in to do, is this not a democracy, more like a DEMONOCRACY.

I have nothing against any one, if you are white, brown, black, a Pr!ck is a Pr!ck, no matter what your colour or beliefs.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> west Indians etc and it never happened.


lol sure this will sound more racist than usual but you know black people are 7x more likely to go to prison?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> lol sure this will sound more racist than usual but you know black people are 7x more likely to go to prison?


I know that,unsurprising given they're more likely to live in poverty,crime ridden areas,one parent families and a whole host of other social issues.

Knew a few community activists who've worked in the black community in Manchester,it's a struggle to how you break that cycle.

They're still feeling the legacy of days gone by when discrimination against them was commonplace,they'll gain economic parity one day though,just like Irish Catholics etc have.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> I know that,unsurprising given they're more likely to live in poverty,crime ridden areas,one parent families and a whole host of other social issues.
> 
> Knew a few community activists who've worked in the black community in Manchester,it's a struggle to how you break that cycle.
> 
> They're still feeling the legacy of days gone by when discrimination against them was commonplace,they'll gain economic parity one day though,just like Irish Catholics etc have.


'more likely to live in poverty' Interesting. Confused why you keep arguing with me when I say immigrants earn less money then


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> 'more likely to live in poverty' Interesting. Confused why you keep arguing with me when I say immigrants earn less money then


Most black people in the uk now aren't immigrants though,they're as British as you and me.

Plus it wasn't me you were arguing over that with..


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Most black people in the uk now aren't immigrants though,they're as British as you and me.
> 
> Plus it wasn't me you were arguing over that with..


Well I expect a fair few are, they're 2nd-3rd generation immigrants so it should be easier for them than the eastern europeans/muslims (that I'm saying earn less money) not harder


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Fair enough, didn't really understand that study though, seemed to be a lot of 'estimates' without them saying what they based it on. You've linked me to that. A 6 year old study analysed by the daily mail that didn't even back your point up. And a graph that I've no idea where from and you're acting as if thats conclusive proof lol.
> 
> Its common sense because they're nowhere near as educated as us, their education is crap=fact. Will look for some proper studies later for you


the graph i gave you was unemployment figs from the office of national statistics(ONS) , it said so on the graph. you've heard of them right?

sorry if the other links were a bit difficult for you to understand, thought they seemed quite straight forward tbh.

here's another one for you re your view that "they're nowhere near as educated as us, their education is crap"

" Immigrants are younger and better educated than their UK-born counterparts, on average

(Table 2). The most recent immigrants are better educated still."

http://cep.lse.ac.uk/pubs/download/pa014.pdf

that is from the london school of economics ...don't tell me you've never heard of that either?

well i look forward to these "studies" of yours that will back up your claims here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gummyp said:


> Let her up on your missus tekks. You can **** of behind a curtain watching them


If I went with his mrs she would never look back at him again...I couldn't do that they got kids


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> If I went with his mrs she would never look back at him again...I couldn't do that they got kids


 @IGotTekkers would scare you away. He'd come out from behind the curtains like a trainee fireman unable to control a hose at full spray


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bataz said:


> I've seen and EDL demo where the UKAF turned up and just fought with the police. Pretty crazy it was.


Always the case, the police see ukaf as the bigger problem.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> @saxondale - let's says all minorities were removed from the country, then who would you pin the blame on for every little 'issue' when you still manage to completely fukc things up?


Who's looking for someone to blame? I haven't, were quite capable of fvcking things up by ourselves.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Always the case, the police see ukaf as the bigger problem.


That is actually pretty accurate,usually because the right wing groups like EDL etc have a tendency to hide behind lines of police giving it the big man act from the safety of their police escorts.

Where as the left tend to get stuck in..


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

The UK doesn't have any real problems. That's why so many people bitch and moan about nothing. They don't have anything better to do with their time. I mean just look at the benefit system here. Which other country in the world can you go and live in where you never do a days work in your life and get paid by the working class, get a free house and still bitch about everything? Or be treated for free on the nhs?

Go and live in a place like South Africa, then you have something to complain about. Yet no one there does, because they are too busy dealing with life and death sh1t on a daily basis. One thing is certain though. This country with it's left wing policies of tolerance and what other bullsh1t in the last few decades should stop with its hypocrisy. It wasn't that long ago that the British practically took over the world and committed the most heinous atrocities on their way murdering thousands of men, women and children. Now all of a sudden they welcome in the whole world.

I say, if you're a foreigner in Britain then treat it like you're a guest. Don't come with your demands and pushy religious beliefs and upset the people who allow you to be here in the first place. Foreigners have become way too complacent because they know they can get away with anything. Clearly the British public is upset, but when election time comes, they vote for the same d1ckheads who make the policies they so much hate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say they are left, a lot of these turn up to any demo anarchist, some I met had super rich parents, to be honest you hit 1 and 10 fall over but there are hard core that are a bigoted as the people they say they are up against and no better than a football hooligan, they go for the fight.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> the graph i gave you was unemployment figs from the office of national statistics(ONS) , it said so on the graph. you've heard of them right?
> 
> sorry if the other links were a bit difficult for you to understand, thought they seemed quite straight forward tbh.
> 
> ...


UK second best educated in europe,6th in the world:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27314075

http://news.tes.co.uk/b/news/2014/05/08/british-pupils-held-back-by-parents-who-believe-they-are-not-quot-born-bright-quot.aspx

Eastern europeans responsible for 92% of ATM crime:

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/378232/Immigrant-crime-soars-with-foreign-prisoners-rising

Muslims make up 13% of the prison population (5% of the uk)

http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/3913/uk-muslim-prison-population

Immigration has driven down wages(daily mail but done by Migration Advisory Committee):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2684410/Rogue-bosses-exploiting-cheap-foreign-workers-face-prosecution-MILLION-years-damning-Home-Office-report-finds.html

Immigrants have negative impact on gdp:

http://www.migrationwatchuk.org/briefingPaper/document/235

Non eea immigrants cost us money:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25880373

2008-2011 foreign born population rised by 12%, benefits for foreign nationals rose by 25%:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/immigration/10271855/Number-of-foreign-nationals-on-benefits-soars-to-400000.html

migrants 20% more likely to claim tax credits:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/immigration/10426202/Migrants-more-likely-to-claim-work-benefits-than-Britons.html

Could go all day but its irrelevant really as I'd still let a lot of skilled workers in, just not half of europe


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

freddee said:


> I wouldn't say they are left, a lot of these turn up to any demo anarchist, some I met had super rich parents, to be honest you hit 1 and 10 fall over but there are hard core that are a bigoted as the people they say they are up against and no better than a football hooligan, they go for the fight.


Been involved in Antifa for over 13 years mate and what you've just described,I've never came across.

You do got alot of student types,some probably from pretty rich families,on Antifa demos but long as their principles are right then I don't see how their comfortable background is an issue?

As for calling those who have a go hooligans,I have to disagree.

It's mostly just working class lads you're describing who grew up surrounded by the types who make up the right wing groups and know their mentality,we know that for most of them getting a slap will penetrate their thick skulls and twisted views quicker than any attempt at reasonable debate.

It's not violence for violence sake..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> I wouldn't say they are left, a lot of these turn up to any demo anarchist, some I met had super rich parents, to be honest you hit 1 and 10 fall over but there are hard core that are a bigoted as the people they say they are up against and no better than a football hooligan, they go for the fight.


Yep.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> What dreaded others? Eastern europeans are white too, your friends hate muslims/blacks much more than most people here lol


Who's my friend haha? I didn't realise I had any on here. What's wrong with eastern Europeans?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Been involved in Antifa for over 13 years mate and what you've just described,I've never came across.
> 
> You do got alot of student types,some probably from pretty rich families,on Antifa demos but long as their principles are right then I don't see how their comfortable background is an issue?
> 
> ...


373 posts before you mention that, pull the other one, we didnt get off the boat yesterday pal


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

So the working class are right wing and are mentally dim, and a good slap is better than rhetoric because they don't understand anything else, well that's what I got from what you have just said?! well that could possibly be the most bigoted statement I have possibly heard?!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> That is actually pretty accurate,usually because the right wing groups like EDL etc have a tendency to hide behind lines of police giving it the big man act from the safety of their police escorts.
> 
> Where as the left tend to get stuck in..


No mate, its because you'll throw bottles and sht instead of going toe to toe, I love the way youve suddenly become an armchair anarchist


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> 373 posts before you mention that, pull the other one, we didnt get off the boat yesterday pal


Look back mate,I've mentioned my involvement in Antifa several times in this thread alone..


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

freddee said:


> So the working class are right wing and are mentally dim, and a good slap is better than rhetoric because they don't understand anything else, well that's what I got from what you have just said?! well that could possibly be the most bigoted statement I have possibly heard?!


I'm working class,proud of it.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No mate, its because you'll throw bottles and sht instead of going toe to toe, I love the way youve suddenly become an armchair anarchist


Haha,that old chestnut..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Haha,that old chestnut..


What old chestnut? You live in Scotland, admit tk there been no problem but claim to stand proud alongside agitators and rent a mob.

Didnt see you at Lane Top last month, saw lots of scared lefties when the police turndd their backs on protecting the ones that threw the bottles.

Just like Orgreave all over again, happy days


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Who's talking about black people you fvcking div . Islam is every colour brown white and black


You ya ****ing div dis you not say about all your black mates in school?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> What old chestnut? You live in Scotland, admit tk there been no problem but claim to stand proud alongside agitators and rent a mob.
> 
> Didnt see you at Lane Top last month, saw lots of scared lefties when the police turndd their backs on protecting the ones that threw the bottles.
> 
> Just like Orgreave all over again, happy days


I've no idea what you're slavering about,what's lane top and why would I have been there??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You ya ****ing div dis you not say about all your black mates in school?


Think you'll find that you're the div cos it wasn't me that said that.Go back to sleep


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> I've no idea what you're slavering about,what's lane top and why would I have been there??


There was a march to highlight the Roma problem in Page Hall, Sheffield mate, it was on TV.

UKAF turned up to deny the honest working man his right to protest, it was on TV

UKAF turned a peacful protest into a million pound plus police operation, it was on TV

We saw several UKAF throw bottles, we saw several UKAF get arrested, we saw several UKAF get a good kicking - that wasnt on TV.

when was the last demo you went on pal?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> There was a march to highlight the Roma problem in Page Hall, Sheffield mate, it was on TV.
> 
> UKAF turned up to deny the honest working man his right to protest, it was on TV
> 
> ...


You mean the UAF?

I've not been on one of their demos in years,lets just say I disagree with their direction,though i remain friendly with fair few of their activists up here,don't know any of their English members..


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

saxondale said:


> What old chestnut? You live in Scotland, admit tk there been no problem but claim to stand proud alongside agitators and rent a mob.
> 
> Didnt see you at Lane Top last month, saw lots of scared lefties when the police turndd their backs on protecting the ones that threw the bottles.
> 
> Just like Orgreave all over again, happy days


Dony you just love them South Yorkshire police!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Think you'll find that you're the div cos it wasn't me that said that.Go back to sleep


Oh well same cvnt different username.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh well same cvnt different username.


Just another no avi gobby w4nker


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just another no avi gobby w4nker


Lol you want my pic? Here ya go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol you want my pic? Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 154440


Fvck me....good job you got no avi hahaha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol you want my pic? Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 154440


Would have chosen one where not hiding behind a girl LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Would have chosen one where not hiding behind a girl LOL


Or still in the 80s lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Dony you just love them South Yorkshire police!


We got rich helping them spend all that overtime.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me....good job you got no avi hahaha


I know there was atleast a little twinge in you pants when you saw me. Don't deny it


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Is that a right wing salute? cant be, got a black girlfriend with blond hair?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> You mean the UAF?
> 
> I've not been on one of their demos in years,lets just say I disagree with their direction,though i remain friendly with fair few of their activists up here,don't know any of their English members..


Yeah thats them got confused with teckers new mob. Srs question, how old are you mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> Is that a right wing salute? cant be, got a black girlfriend with blond hair?


Maybe where you come from mate but where I'm from that means **** you :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Or still in the 80s lol


More Madness than sham69


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Maybe where you come from mate but where I'm from that means **** you :lol:


 what did I say?! you seem a very aggressive young man, are all you skinheads like this?


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Yeah thats them got confused with teckers new mob. Srs question, how old are you mate.


31 now,two kids,big job,house and all that bollocks so not as active as once was at demos etc.

Seemed to be every weekend when I was a youngster but the right wing aren't particularly well supported or active in Scotland nowadays.

The BNP etc are practically dead up here and the SDL are a poorly supported joke outfit who get chased everywhere they go,don't enjoy anything like the big support the EDL get down south.

Still turn out for the odd one when I can..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> 31 now,two kids,big job,house and all that bollocks so not as active as once was at demos etc.
> 
> Seemed to be every weekend when I was a youngster but the right wing aren't particularly well supported or active in Scotland nowadays.
> 
> ...


Suprised that old but basiclly you admit to using violance and the threat of violance to prevent legal demonstrations yet claim the moral high ground.

Except you do it from the safety of your armchair, way to go soldier, the cause needs you.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Suprised that old but basiclly you admit to using violance and the threat of violance to prevent legal demonstrations yet claim the moral high ground.
> 
> Except you do it from the safety of your armchair, way to go soldier, the cause needs you.


I don't think fascists should be allowed any platform,dress them up as legal demonstrations but I don't think hate speech should be covered under freedom of speech or freedom of assembly.

Behave with your armchair nonsense,I was out on a bus travelling all over to demos when you were probably still being tucked in by your mum at night..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> I don't think fascists should be allowed any platform,dress them up as legal demonstrations but I don't think hate speech should be covered under freedom of speech or freedom of assembly.
> 
> Behave with your armchair nonsense,I was out on a bus travelling all over to demos when you were probably still being tucked in by your mum at night..


Hardly mate, im the wrong side of 40. Just admit, the lunatic fringe (theres a title from the 80's) were/are more bigoted, insular and racist than any right wing party and you might garner a little more sympathy.

Fact is, other than teckers* the left wing rent a mob, who've never had an original though amonst them are always looking for a fight the bottling it when they find one.

*probably


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> what did I say?! you seem a very aggressive young man, are all you skinheads like this?


Im as aggressive as a tired old dog mate. Laying feet up on my sofa. Iv even got ice in my fizzy water. Cool as a cucumber


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Hardly mate, im the wrong side of 40. Just admit, the lunatic fringe (theres a title from the 80's) were/are more bigoted, insular and racist than any right wing party and you might garner a little more sympathy.
> 
> Fact is, other than teckers* the left wing rent a mob, who've never had an original though amonst them are always looking for a fight the bottling it when they find one.
> 
> *probably


Haha,funnily enough we used to say exact same thing about the right wingers who used to give it the big one behind the police but break 100 metres records when the police were not around.

It's funny how people can get entrenched in their positions,suppose probably an equal amount of bottlers and game lads on either side if you were taking an unbiased view..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Haha,funnily enough we used to say exact same thing about the right wingers who used to give it the big one behind the police but break 100 metres records when the police were not around.
> 
> It's funny how people can get entrenched in their positions,suppose probably an equal amount of bottlers and game lads on either side if you were taking an unbiased view..


UK-M arm wrestle to decide?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Still going on then !


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> Still going on then !


Miners strike? Never ended mate


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do you like BDSM?


No but i like BDMS... but you wont like that material its not environmentally friendly


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gummyp said:


> @IGotTekkers would scare you away. He'd come out from behind the curtains like a trainee fireman unable to control a hose at full spray


Arrrr whatever boys.....get Back on subject eh


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What was the subject??


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

freddee said:


> What was the subject??


which is better, red or blue bounty bars


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well being on a tight diet and being a health fanatic, erm red ye definitely red?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> UK second best educated in europe,6th in the world:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27314075
> 
> ...


well at least you're doing a bit of research now so that's a start! but most of the above has no bearing on what we've been discussing. I really don't care what anyone's views are on immigration, i was just correcting some of the nonsense you were spouting.

Your first link says that the UK education system is performing second best in europe , what does that have to do with your earlier claim that "we" are better educated than immigrants? the link i gave you gave evidence that PEOPLE THAT COME HERE are on average better educated than UK born...do you recognise the difference? nothing from your link disputes this.

You said that UK born are more likely to be working than immigrants, i gave you evidence that shows immigrants are more likely to be employed than homegrown, nothing in your list above disputes that.

You said that people born here earned more on average than immigrants , i gave you a link showing that was also wrong, nothing above disputes that.

and using "migrationwatch" as a source in a discussion about immigration , is like asking the rabbi federation to explain the merits of a bacon sandwich lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Blame the government and the tax payers that fuel the system. Not the workers


Well yeah your right cause who can resist wanting to come work another country to better their own ? Its the governments fault really fueling the cheap labor wave. AND stuff like that creates hate and anger.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> well at least you're doing a bit of research now so that's a start! but most of the above has no bearing on what we've been discussing. I really don't care what anyone's views are on immigration, i was just correcting some of the nonsense you were spouting.
> 
> Your first link says that the UK education system is performing second best in europe , what does that have to do with your earlier claim that "we" are better educated than immigrants? the link i gave you gave evidence that PEOPLE THAT COME HERE are on average better educated than UK born...do you recognise the difference? nothing from your link disputes this.
> 
> ...


Your comparing apples to pears though, of course someone with the education and funds to migrate is going to be better than a high % of the indigenous population.

What would be interesting is your immigrant conpared to his own countrymen

Henceforth will be called the Dr paradox.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Your comparing apples to pears though, of course someone with the education and funds to migrate is going to be better than a high % of the indigenous population.
> 
> What would be interesting is your immigrant conpared to his own countrymen
> 
> Henceforth will be called the Dr paradox.


why would you care about the education of his "countrymen" when they are not coming here? the other poster was trying to say we are better educated than PEOPLE COMING HERE.

dr paradox? lol you don't appear to be the sharpest knife in the drawer tbh mate...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> why would you care about the education of his "countrymen" when they are not coming here? the other poster was trying to say we are better educated than PEOPLE COMING HERE.
> 
> dr paradox? lol you don't appear to be the sharpest knife in the drawer tbh mate...


Whats the need for insults mate? Your the one failing to see that any report can be made to say anything the author wants it to.

The report you keep quoting is comparing one small section of a population - people who have migrated, with a larger section of the host country - people who already live in that country, of course the immigrant result will be higher.

Find me a report that backs up your claim PER HEAD OF POPULATION OF COUNTRY OF ORIGIN and you might have a point, you wont because it simply isnt the case.

For every Dr that comes into the UK there will be an native of equal or greater intelligence, you're saying not.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Whats the need for insults mate? Your the one failing to see that any report can be made to say anything the author wants it to.
> 
> The report you keep quoting is comparing one small section of a population - people who have migrated, with a larger section of the host country - people who already live in that country, of course the immigrant result will be higher.
> 
> ...


apologies mate thought you were calling me dr paradox! haha

i never made any claim about population of country of origin. we have been talking about immigrants that have come to this country , i fail to see where the relevance is in discussing people that are not here!

p.s

well if we had enough home grown doctors i'm sure we wouldn't be importing them from abroad( i think that's what you're talking about) and course it's a lot cheaper to import them.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> apologies mate thought you were calling me dr paradox! hahamm
> 
> i never made any claim about population of country of origin. we have been talking about immigrants that have come to this country , i fail to see what the relevance is in discussing people that are not here!
> 
> ...


Thing to remember is all these reports have a bias, they prove nothing.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

josephbloggs said:


> apologies mate thought you were calling me dr paradox! haha
> 
> i never made any claim about population of country of origin. we have been talking about immigrants that have come to this country , i fail to see where the relevance is in discussing people that are not here!
> 
> ...


To your P.S. one would like think so, wouldn't we? However, I'm sure I remember a fairly recent article claiming there is a real issue with the lack of places for newly qualifying doctors in the UK and that many are having to go abroad to find work. The closest I can find at the moment is this piece.

Personally, I am pro immigration if it is either that or risking being mistaken for a mouth-breathing xenophobe, but the more I see the more I veer towards the conclusion that we simply do not have a deliberate, rational, unified immigration policy in the UK. We have a collection of poorly thought out, reactionary stop-gaps that fail to consider the longer term. Bluntly, the people running the country couldn't organise a p!ss-up in a brewery.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> well at least you're doing a bit of research now so that's a start! but most of the above has no bearing on what we've been discussing. I really don't care what anyone's views are on immigration, i was just correcting some of the nonsense you were spouting.
> 
> Your first link says that the UK education system is performing second best in europe , what does that have to do with your earlier claim that "we" are better educated than immigrants? the link i gave you gave evidence that PEOPLE THAT COME HERE are on average better educated than UK born...do you recognise the difference? nothing from your link disputes this.
> 
> ...


lol I don't like posting random research, theres always too many variables.

Just showing were better educated than the rest of the EU as a whole, Impossible to find stats for immigrants intelligence levels whilst at school unless they all enter at 16 and sit gcses lol.

You didn't show that immigrants earned more, you posted a study showing that they earned less on average, read it again.

None of your stats account for so many variables, I wish I could read stats and see them as black and white as u


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> lol I don't like posting random research, theres always too many variables.
> 
> Just showing were better educated than the rest of the EU as a whole, Impossible to find stats for immigrants intelligence levels whilst at school unless they all enter at 16 and sit gcses lol.
> 
> ...


it's not posting random research , it's posting something credible that backs your claims. you cannot use anecdotal evidence to claim that this group are more likely to be unemployed or earn more or are better educated etc. It is not possible, you have to have some figures and stats to go on. you don't seem to understand this point.

the argument wasn't to do with how our education system compares to others, it was about who is more highly educated , the average british born person or someone coming here from another country. you seem unable to distinguish the difference between a foreign person living their country and one that comes here.

yes the data i linked to said immigrants from outside the EU earned more on average than UK born, it went on to say that immigrants with no children earn more, whilst immigrants with 2 children+ earned less on average than UK born with 2+ children. But as the title stated "Average migrant worker earns more a year in the UK than British-born - especially if they are childless" I would assume that with both groups included the data indicated that on average migrant earnings were greater.

then you argued that these figs were skewed because they didn't include EU migrants, i gave you a link to data that showed EU migrants also earned more on average than UK born.

sure all these stats may not be perfect but how else would you make assumptions on the matters here? go around businesses guessing how much each person is earning, walk around the streets and count how many immigrants look like they don't have jobs. i think i would prefer to take data from reputable sources over that type of analyses. lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> it's not posting random research , it's posting something credible that backs your claims. you cannot use anecdotal evidence to claim that this group are more likely to be unemployed or earn more or are better educated etc. It is not possible, you have to have some figures and stats to go on. you don't seem to understand this point.
> 
> the argument wasn't to do with how our education system compares to others, it was about who is more highly educated , the average british born person or someone coming here from another country. you seem unable to distinguish the difference between a foreign person living their country and one that comes here.
> 
> ...


That stats meaningless unless you include the average intelligence of the country they came from, I keep telling you you're comparing apples and pears.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Oh I thought I recognized your av....
> 
> you never explained what your mum was doing in your bedroom whilst you were making love to your wife? Why were you asking your mum about her titties anyway?? Do you think that's normal?
> 
> ...


Yeh, you bore me i'm afraid .


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> Democracy is an empty lie where the interests of the wealthy are protected. The elite get richer and the poor get poorer. WWIII is eminent....Its already opening on several fronts and will quickly ecsalate. All comms and electriclty will be gone. Havoc will ensue.
> 
> Only a ONE WORLD government that originates in the USA can save humanity. I for one am all for strong leadership and respect and equality for all religions and ethnicities. *BUT ONLY ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT WITH STRONG LEADERSHIP CAN ACHIEVE THIS! *
> 
> ...


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

@Ian_Montrose for prime minister.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

PD89 said:


> @Ian_Montrose for prime minister.


An interesting proposal. On the plus side, my first policy decision would be free Jelly Babies for all. Unfortunately, that would probably be my last policy decision as I would descend rapidly into the deepest pits of humanoid confectionary addiction.

It's a lot easier to see the problems than it is to devise a solution. Personally, I think the harsh reality is that we are on a steady decline from being one of the worlds greatest superpowers, thanks to our empire, to a status more befitting a small island nation of 60 million people. How do we stop that? I don't think we can, but we didn't need to accelerate it with some of the crazy decisions that have been made over the past 30 years.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I think its Manuel from Faulty Towers bud


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Not related to the topic although I do see both sides of the argument. I work for an Immigration firm in London and even I agree there a problems that need to be addressed.

however my reason for posting....

I rarely post on here (better things to do) but Tekkers you really are desperate for attention. when I do occasionally come on here to look and things relating to training diet etc you pop everytime usually spouting absolute drivel that is non training related. I am not sure if you are really insecure or looking for some sort of recognition but I think you need to get a life. You are coming across as a bit of a loser

Just my observations, maybe I should probably just steer clear of your posts.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BigFelch said:


> Not related to the topic although I do see both sides of the argument. I work for an Immigration firm in London and even I agree there a problems that need to be addressed.
> 
> however my reason for posting....
> 
> ...


what the biggest thing you've felched?


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> To your P.S. one would like think so, wouldn't we? However, I'm sure I remember a fairly recent article claiming there is a real issue with the lack of places for newly qualifying doctors in the UK and that many are having to go abroad to find work. The closest I can find at the moment is this piece.
> 
> Personally, I am pro immigration if it is either that or risking being mistaken for a mouth-breathing xenophobe, but the more I see the more I veer towards the conclusion that we simply do not have a deliberate, rational, unified immigration policy in the UK. We have a collection of poorly thought out, reactionary stop-gaps that fail to consider the longer term. Bluntly, the people running the country couldn't organise a p!ss-up in a brewery.


Whatever way the system is working, rest assured it's been designed that way. They're not incompetent, they're being dishonest with us.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> I think its Manuel from Faulty Towers bud


brings back memories of the childhood in the 80s poor manuel....


----------

